# Copyright Reform gefordert von US-Republikanern



## Medcha (18. November 2012)

Auf Heise.de habe ich diesen interessanten Artikel gefunden und mir gedacht, den zu teilen.

Ein Studienkreis namens "Republican Study Committee", welches aus dem Kreis der Republikanischen Partei in den USA stammt, hat ein Pamphlet verfasst, in dem eine Reform der jetzigen Copyrightgesetze in den USA gefordert wird. Es wird eine Verkürzung der so genannten Schutzfristen verlangt. Diese "schützen" den Rechteverwerter auf eine bestimmte Zeit. Diese Zeit ist so lange, so die Gruppe, dass Innovation und Fortschritt am Weiterkommen gehindert wird. Es werden auch Bibliotheken und Datenbanken genannt. Es scheint den um das Ganze zu gehen.

Diese Gruppe nennt die jetzige Situation ein "gesetzlich festgesetztes Monopol" , welches den "freien Marktkapitalismus" verhindere. Am interessantesten ist die Bemerkung zum Profit, es sei falsch "... nur auf die größtmögliche finanzielle Vergütung zu schielen."

Hier der Link: US-Republikaner fordern umfangreiche Copyright-Reform | heise online


Meine Meinung dazu:
Hör ich richtig? Es geht mal nicht um die Kohle? So langsam schnallen es sogar die Kapitalisten: der, ich nenne ihn mal Brutal-Kapitalismus der letzten 30 Jahre, hat keine systemische Relevanz, wenn es darum geht, ein dauerndes System zu formen. Es ist vielmehr mit den Barbareien in der Geschichte der Menschheit gleich zu setzen. Ohne Sinn und Verstand werden humane und natürliche Ressourcen verballert, um eines Herrschers Ego zu fröhnen. Es gab schon genügend Könige und Diktatoren, die daran gescheitert sind. Und eben genau diese Situation haben wir wieder erreicht. Nur warum interessiert es reiche Amerikaner? Schon Makiavelli hat sich dazu geäußert wie ein Herrscher herrschen sollte, um seine Macht zu stützen und zu schützen. Dazu gehört immer auch der Pöbel, also wir. Das tun die Herrscher, also extrem finanzstarke Globalplayer, aber nicht. Sie sägen den Ast ab auf dem sie und die anderen Reichen sitzen, nämlich uns. Wir finanzieren den ganzen Reichtum für diese Menschen, nur kommen wir in den Wirtschaftsstaaten der Welt immer schneller in den Strudel der Fehler dieser Herrscher. Wenn wir nicht mehr konsumieren ist ENDE. Und das haben schon so einige erkannt. Spanien hat über 25% Arbeitslosigkeit, da wird nicht mehr viel konsumiert, Portugal ist komplett pleite, genau wie Griechenland, Italien folgt sobald und Frankreich ächzt auch schon. Das ist der Stand von heute. Wie sieht das Ganze in 5 oder sogar 10 Jahren aus? Wenn die beiden ehemals stärksten Wirtschaftszonen, USA und EU, daran zu grunde gehen, wie lange dauert es bis es die anderen trifft. Auch wenn Indien und China auf dem Vormarsch sind, hängen die genau so an unserer Kaufkraft wie wir selbst. Das nennt man Globalisierung. 

Das Urheberrecht und die dazu gehörige Rechtsprechung sind natürlich ein kleiner Teil unserer Zukunft. Aber man kann den Wahnsinn gut erkennen. Wie kann es sein, dass Schauspieler oder Popstars Millionen verdienen? Weil Lobbyisten der Verwerterindustrien dafür gesorgt haben. Mit Verstand hatte das noch nie etwas zu tun. Auch das wissen ne Menge Leute und so langsam melden sich auch welche, die mehr Macht haben als kleine Menschen wie ich oder andere. Mal sehen...


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (18. November 2012)

Naja, abwarten und Tee trinken. Bis zum Manchestertum sind noch ein paar Jahre, da müssen schon ein paar mehr aufstehen und protestieren, bevor sich da was tut, glaube/befürchte ich.


----------



## Gast1667776202 (18. November 2012)

Das ist weil sie merken sie verlieren Wähler. Vielleicht kriegt die USA ja doch noch ne gute Partei.


----------



## Merced (18. November 2012)

Ohne den Originalartikel gelesen zu haben: Aber sind die Innovationsbremsen nicht die Patente? Wo bremst es die Innovation wenn Disney immer noch die Rechte (Copryright) an Micky Maus hat?

Aber wenn Jahrzehnte alte Patente die Entwicklung neuer Dinge verhindern oder gar innovative Firmen pleite gehen weil sie auf Basis irgend eines unsinnigen nie genutzen Patents pleite gehen, dass hindert weitere Innovationen. Heutzutage muss ich bei jedem Minitool dass ich selber programmiere Angst haben Erfolg damit zu haben, da garantiert irgendeine Methode die ich in meinem Tool umsetze gegen irgendein dämliches Patent verstößt, einfach weil es schonmal jemand so gemacht hat und sich ein Patent darauf hat geben lassen. 

Rechteck mit abgerundeten Ecken. Slide to unlock. Eine Animation die das Umblättern in einem Buch simuliert. Zeug, das jeder normaldenkende Programmierer oder Designer sich in 5 Minuten aus den Fingern saugt weil es einfach Sinn macht wird da patentiert. DAS ist das Problem. DAS ist die Innovationsbremse.  90% aller Patente gehören von vorneherein abgelehnt und dem Antragsteller eine Strafe wegen Idiotie aufgebrumt. Daher Kudos an Samsung für die Gegenwehr gegen Apple's Patentwahn. Man einigt sich nicht wegen eines Rechtecks mit abgerundeten Ecken und ähnlichem Schwachsinn und zahlt dafür Lizenzgebühren. 

Klar machen manche Patente Sinn und sind schützenswert. In manche Sachen fließen wirklich Unmengen an Geld um sie zu entwickeln und da darf es nicht sein, dass der nächste Hallodri kommt und das einfach nachbaut. Aber das sind nur ein Bruchteil der Patente. Und die gehören geschützt. Ganz klar. Aber auch dieser Schutz muss zeitlich limitiert werden um die Innovationsmöglichkeiten der Gesellschaft nicht einzuschränken. Ich denke 10 Jahre wäre ein guter Wert. 5 wenn das Patent nur des Patentes Willens gemacht wird und nicht genutzt wird.


----------



## Wincenty (18. November 2012)

Merced schrieb:


> Ohne den Originalartikel gelesen zu haben: Aber sind die Innovationsbremsen nicht die Patente? Wo bremst es die Innovation wenn Disney immer noch die Rechte (Copryright) an Micky Maus hat?
> 
> Aber wenn Jahrzehnte alte Patente die Entwicklung neuer Dinge verhindern oder gar innovative Firmen pleite gehen weil sie auf Basis irgend eines unsinnigen nie genutzen Patents pleite gehen, dass hindert weitere Innovationen. Heutzutage muss ich bei jedem Minitool dass ich selber programmiere Angst haben Erfolg damit zu haben, da garantiert irgendeine Methode die ich in meinem Tool umsetze gegen irgendein dämliches Patent verstößt, einfach weil es schonmal jemand so gemacht hat und sich ein Patent darauf hat geben lassen.
> 
> ...



treffender kann man es beinahe nicht mehr sagen


----------



## ct5010 (18. November 2012)

Wincenty schrieb:


> treffender kann man es beinahe nicht mehr sagen


 
Jep, da muss ich zu 100% zustimmen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (19. November 2012)

Merced schrieb:


> Aber wenn Jahrzehnte alte Patente die Entwicklung neuer Dinge verhindern oder gar innovative Firmen pleite gehen weil sie auf Basis irgend eines unsinnigen nie genutzen Patents pleite gehen, dass hindert weitere Innovationen. Heutzutage muss ich bei jedem Minitool dass ich selber programmiere Angst haben Erfolg damit zu haben, da garantiert irgendeine Methode die ich in meinem Tool umsetze gegen irgendein dämliches Patent verstößt, einfach weil es schonmal jemand so gemacht hat und sich ein Patent darauf hat geben lassen.
> 
> Rechteck mit abgerundeten Ecken. Slide to unlock. Eine Animation die das Umblättern in einem Buch simuliert. Zeug, das jeder normaldenkende Programmierer oder Designer sich in 5 Minuten aus den Fingern saugt weil es einfach Sinn macht wird da patentiert. DAS ist das Problem. DAS ist die Innovationsbremse. 90% aller Patente gehören von vorneherein abgelehnt und dem Antragsteller eine Strafe wegen Idiotie aufgebrumt. Daher Kudos an Samsung für die Gegenwehr gegen Apple's Patentwahn. Man einigt sich nicht wegen eines Rechtecks mit abgerundeten Ecken und ähnlichem Schwachsinn und zahlt dafür Lizenzgebühren.



Schlimmer als die Informatikbranche (dessen "neuen" patente mittlerweile ja immer absurder werden - und somit das ganze System ad adsurdum führen) hat es imo noch die Pharmaindustrie erwischt, speziell in den USA. Denn dort muss ein neues Medikament nicht zwingend besser oder verträglicher sein als jenes welches es ersetzt, es muss nur mehr Wirkung zeigen als ein Placebo. Folgerichtig werden da die Forschungsbudgets nicht dazu verwendet, neue Medikamente für neue bzw bisher unheilbare Krankheiten zu erforschen, sondern um neue Patentrezepte zu bekommen mit denen man die alten Medikamente ersetzen kann. Und natürlich ne ganze Ecke teurer als das "alte" Medikament.

Bei soviel unnötiger Forschung alleine in den beiden Industrien fragt man sich manchmal, ob sie ohne das momentane patentsystem ihre Entwicklungslabors überhaupt weiterlaufen ließen oder dichtmachen, weil es nix mehr zu holen gibt (sprich keine Patentklagen mehr)


----------



## rabe08 (19. November 2012)

Merced schrieb:


> Klar machen manche Patente Sinn und sind schützenswert. In manche Sachen fließen wirklich Unmengen an Geld um sie zu entwickeln und da darf es nicht sein, dass der nächste Hallodri kommt und das einfach nachbaut. Aber das sind nur ein Bruchteil der Patente. Und die gehören geschützt. Ganz klar. Aber auch dieser Schutz muss zeitlich limitiert werden um die Innovationsmöglichkeiten der Gesellschaft nicht einzuschränken. Ich denke 10 Jahre wäre ein guter Wert. 5 wenn das Patent nur des Patentes Willens gemacht wird und nicht genutzt wird.


 
Bei richtigen Patenten sind es aktuell 20-25 Jahre. Darüberhinaus ist es bestandteil eines jeden Patentes, die Erfindung ohne wenn und aber offen zu legen. Das ist der Deal: 25 Jahre machst Du Kohle, wenn jemand Deine Erfindung verwendet. Dafür stehst Du dem Fortschritt nicht im Weg sondern ermöglichst anderen, an Deiner Erfindung weiter zu arbeiten (Offenlegung). Das eine gibt es nicht ohne das Andere. Außerdem ist heute weltweit der Fair-Use Gedanke im Patentrecht verankert: als Patentinhaber MUSST Du anderen zu angemessenen Bedingungen ermöglichen, Deine Erfindung zu nutzen. Aus diesem Grund gibt es auch Firmen, die auf eine Patentierung Ihrer Erfindungen verzichten in der Hoffnung, dass andere nicht in der Lage sind, sowas einfach ohne Anleitung (=Patentschrift) nachzumachen. No risk no fun.

Anders sieht alles aus, was mit dem Urheberrecht zu tun hat. Du profitierst nicht nur von dem, was andere mit Deinem Werk machen, Du kannst sogar anderen verbieten, Deine Schöpfung zu verwenden, aufzuführen, zu verändern, weiterzuentwickeln, in einigen Bereichen Deine Schöpfung an einen anderen Ort zu bringen. Hier ist das Gleichgewicht aus Schutz und Entwicklung gestört. Daher versuchen viele Firmen, Ihre Erfindungen in diesem Segment aufzuhängen, obwohl es sich eher um technische Entwicklungen = Patente handelt. 

Am Beispiel Apple ist schön zu sehen, wie durch urheberrechtliche Vorgehensweise das eigene Produkt geschützt werden soll. Daraus kann man selbstverständlich folgern, dass es um die technischen Belange heute gar nicht mehr geht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. November 2012)

Bei Apple geht es schon lange kaum noch um Technik, sondern um Design und das ist es auch, was sie sich schützen wollen, da sie ihre Produkte zu einem großen Teil über das Design verkaufen und das betrifft nicht nur die Optik des Gerätes, sondern auch die des OS. 

Solange man mit einem Patent niemanden vom Markt fern hält, ist es mir egal, was sich eine Firma patentiert und nicht mal Apple schaffen das mit ihren Patenten. Andere Firmen haben es schon versucht, hatten aber wegen FRAND Pech gehabt. 

Eine zeitliche Begrenzung von 5-10 Jahren würde sowieso nur bei Software Patenten funktionieren, da im technischen Bereich die Umsetzung oft viel länger dauert.


----------



## Superwip (20. November 2012)

Ich kann dem Vorschlag der Republikaner nur voll und ganz zustimmen, er entspricht fast 1:1 meiner Persönlichen Meinung: eine radikale Senkung der Schutzfisten ist der wohl dringendste Reformbedarf bei den Urheberrechten- auf beiden Seiten des Atlantik.

Aktuell dauert die Schutzfrist etwa 70 Jahre, sowohl in den USA als auch in den meisten Staaten Europas (!!)

Wem genau soll das bitte nützen? Mit 20 ein Buch schreiben und noch mit 90 daran verdienen?

Auch die zweite Forderung, das Urheberrecht nicht automatisch sondern erst nach einer entsprechenden Registrierung wirken zu lassen ist meiner Meinung nach dringend nötig. Ich persönlich würde die Registrierung auch mit einer finanziellen Hürde verbinden.

Auch die dritte Forderung, eine Einschränkung der Schadenersatzforderungen bei Urheberrechtsverletzungen auf ein halbwegs vernünftiges Niveau ist dringend nötig.

Leider:


> *[Update 18.11.12, 14:00 Uhr]:* Paul Teller, Direktor des RSC, hat das Papier inzwischen zurückgezogen. Es sei ohne "ausreichende Prüfung" innerhalb des Komitees versandt worden und verfehle die üblichen Anforderungen an vergleichbare Materialien, begründet er sein Eingreifen. Eine Copyright-Reform hätte weitreichende Auswirkungen, sodass in die Vorbereitungen dazu alle Fakten und Gesichtspunkte einfließen müssten. Als eigentlicher Verfasser hat sich auf Twitter der RSC-Mitarbeiter Derek Khanna bezeichnet. Es sei um eine reine Ideensammlung gegangen, meint der Republikaner nun. Er hoffe, dass damit im Interesse der Innovation eine Reihe von Diskussionen angestoßen würden. (_Stefan Krempl_) / (ea)


 


_____
Das Patentrecht ist wieder eine andere Sache, vor allem in den USA; aber auch in Europa sind vor allem urheberrechtsbasierende Designpatente ("Geschmacksmuster") vielfach höchst fragwürdig.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. November 2012)

Wieso sollte man mit 90 nicht mehr an seinem eigenen Werk verdienen?
Bzw., wieso sollte ein anderer daran verdienen, obwohl derjenige dafür absolut keine Leistung erbracht hat?


----------



## Superwip (20. November 2012)

Ganz klar: weil das absolut lächerlich ist.

Ein erfolgreiches "Werk" herausbringen und dann für den Rest des Lebens auf die Faule Haut legen? Von mir aus! Aber dann soll das "Werk" bitte so erfolgreich sein das die nötigen Einnahmen in einer vernünftigen Zeit eingenommen werden.

Und wenn ein anderer daran verdient indem er es publiziert- soll er doch! Wieso auch nicht?

Heute sieht es vielfach so aus, dass es etwa Bücher gibt, die nichtmehr gedruckt werden, kaum erhältlich sind... aber dennoch urheberrechtlich geschützt sodass man sie nicht bei Bedarf kopieren darf; das selbe gibt es, eher sogar noch schlimmer auch im Software, garade auch im Spielebereich aber auch bei Filmen und mehr oder weniger allen anderen Medien.

Ich lehne sogenanntes "Geistiges Eigentum" prinzipiell ab. Soetwas gibt es nicht. Wir brauchen ein Urheberrecht das nicht mehr und nicht weniger macht als die Schaffung und Verbreitung von Werken finanziell rentabel zu machen, insbesondere die Schaffung und Verbreitung von Werken, deren Produktion sehr teuer ist (Filme, aufwendige Softwareprojekte).

Der "positive" Effekt der Schutzfristen: Verlage verdienen an Büchern, deren Autor schon 20 Jahre unter der Erde liegt, Filmfirmen verdienen immernoch an jahrzehntealten Filmen, die in der x. Wiederholung im TV gezeigt werden,...

Meiner Meinung nach haben "Künstler" auch kein Recht darauf von ihrer Kunst zu leben, wie das oft gefordert wird, wenn sie nicht dauerhaft kommerziell erfolgreich genug sind; wieso auch? Wer nicht erfolgreich genug ist hat eben Pech gehabt, ist unfähig zu wirtschaften oder einfach nur schlecht und sollte sich eben nebenbei einen richtigen Job suchen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. November 2012)

Klar, wenn ein "Künstler" von seinen "Werken" nicht leben kann, soll er auch nicht unterstützt werden, aber ob ein Buch jetzt 5 oder 70 Jahre alt ist, ist vollkommen egal, also sollte kein anderer einfach so Kohle damit machen können, denn ich sehe nicht ein, dass man für Null Leistung Geld bekommt. 

Wenn jetzt z.B. der Autor stirbt, sollten die Rechte für seine Werke natürlich frei sein. 

Bei Bedarf ein Buch zu kopieren heißt aber auch, dass eine Nachfrage besteht und wenn man etwas will, soll man dafür auch bezahlen. 
Das Selbe gilt auch für Software. Wenn jemand noch die Rechte dafür hat, kommt man eben nicht legal daran, ohne zu bezahlen. 

Der Gedanke, dass man etwas für die Allgemeinheit gratis zur Verfügung stellt, ist ja ganz nett, aber wir leben nunmal in einer Leistungsgesellschaft und von nichts kommt halt meistens auch nichts, egal ob es einem passt.


----------



## Superwip (20. November 2012)

> also sollte kein anderer einfach so Kohle damit machen können, denn ich sehe nicht ein, dass man für Null Leistung Geld bekommt.


 
Publizieren, in welcher Form auch immer und sei es im Internet zum Download anbieten ist nicht "0 Leistung".

Irgendwann in ferner Vergangenheit mal ein Buch geschrieben oder einen Film gedreht/finanziert zu haben ist für mich eher 0 Leistung.



> Der Gedanke, dass man etwas für die Allgemeinheit gratis zur Verfügung stellt, ist ja ganz nett, aber wir leben nunmal in einer Leistungsgesellschaft und von nichts kommt halt meistens auch nichts, egal ob es einem passt.


 
Genau- eine Leistungsgesellschaft: auch die Künstler und die sogenannte Verwertungsindustrie sollten etwas "leisten" und nicht jahrzehntelang von irgendwelchen Rechten an irgendetwas was sie irgendwann einmal gemacht haben zähren.

Das machen sie ja durchaus auch, ich denke in der Realität gibt es nur wenige Kunstler und/oder Firmen, die tatsächlich zu einem großen Teil von Werken leben, die älter als 10 Jahre sind. Und diese sind für mich Schmarotzer.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. November 2012)

Auch wenn jemand in ferner Vergangenheit etwas gemacht hat, hat derjenige eine Leistung erbracht, aber wenn es für dich schon eine Leistung ist, etwas zum Download ins Internet zu stellen, kannst du das anscheinend nicht verstehen. 

Es ist völlig egal, wann eine Leistung erbracht wird. 
Wenn ich jetzt z.B. etwas baue, das mir in 50 Jahren jemand abkaufen will, ändert das nichts daran, dass ich etwas geleistet habe und dass ich sicher nichts verschenken werde, solange ich keine Lust dazu habe.


----------



## Superwip (21. November 2012)

> Wenn ich jetzt z.B. etwas baue, das mir in 50 Jahren jemand abkaufen will, ändert das nichts daran, dass ich etwas geleistet habe und dass ich sicher nichts verschenken werde, solange ich keine Lust dazu habe.


 
Darum geht es aber nicht.

Wenn du etwas baust und es will dir erst jemand in 50 Jahren abkaufen ist das eine Sache.

Wenn du etwas baust und jemand will es 50 Jahre später _nachbauen_ ohne dich vorher fragen und vielleicht auchnoch Lizenzgebühren zahlen zu müssen eine andere- und genau darum geht es hier.


*Es gibt meiner Meinung nach kein "geistiges Eigentum".*

Das Urheberrecht sollte nur einem einzigen Zweck dienen: es sollte die wirtschaftliche Produktion von "Werken" ermöglichen, insbesondere von solchen, deren Produktion große Investitionen erfordern (v.A. Filme, größere Softwareprojekte).


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. November 2012)

Ok, das mit dem Bauen war kein optimales Beispiel, aber wenn jemand etwas erschafft, das er 50 Jahre später auch noch verkaufen kann, weil einfach noch immer Nachfrage besteht, sehe ich nicht ein, dass er nichts mehr daran verdienen soll, solange es nicht um Dinge geht, die für die Allgemeinheit notwendig sind und das sind Bücher, Filme und Musik nunmal nicht. 

Wenn ein Bildhauer eine Skulptur meißelt, kann er die vererben und wenn viele sie sehen wollen, können sämtliche Erben das Teil gegen ein gewisses Entgelt an ein Museum vermieten, aber wenn jemand ein Buch schreibt, darf er nur eine begrenzte Zeit daran verdienen? Sorry, aber das ist lächerlich. 

Ich bin aber auch dagegen, dass Rechte für Bücher, Filme und Musik verebt werden können, da es sich dabei nicht um materielle Güter handelt. 

PS: Nur damit du verstehst, wie deine Meinung bei mir ankommt:
Verleger: "Tja, da haben sie ein tolles Buch geschrieben, aber sie dürfen nur eine begrenzte Zeit daran verdienen."
Autor: "Aber wieso das denn??"
Verleger: "Ach, nur damit bei denen die kein Talent zum Schreiben haben nicht zu viel Neid aufkommt."


----------



## Superwip (21. November 2012)

> Wenn ein Bildhauer eine Skulptur meißelt, kann er die vererben und wenn viele sie sehen wollen, können sämtliche Erben das Teil gegen ein gewisses Entgelt an ein Museum vermieten, aber wenn jemand ein Buch schreibt, darf er nur eine begrenzte Zeit daran verdienen? Sorry, aber das ist lächerlich.


 
Man kann die Skulptur zwar später noch ausstellen- aber auch sie wäre nicht urheberrechtlich geschützt, wenn sie jemand nachbauen und den Nachbau gegebenenfalls verkaufen wollte dürfte er das.

Wenn du ein Buch schreibst und es irgendwo verstauben lässt oder nicht verlegst sondern Geld dafür verlangst das Leute es ansehen und durchblättern können genauso.

Aber (öffentliche) _Informationen_ an sich, welcher Art auch immer sind nichts das irgendjemand besitzen sollte. Dem _Urheber_ sollten nur für einen begrenzten Zeitraum Nutzungsrechte eingeräumt werden und zwar, wie gesagt, !nur! um die Produktion von Werken, die hohe Investitionen benötigen rentabel zu machen.



> PS: Nur damit du verstehst, wie deine Meinung bei mir ankommt:
> Verleger: "Tja, da haben sie ein tolles Buch geschrieben, aber sie dürfen nur eine begrenzte Zeit daran verdienen."
> Autor: "Aber wieso das denn??"
> Verleger: "Ach, nur damit bei denen die kein Talent zum Schreiben haben nicht zu viel Neid aufkommt."


 
Das ist keine Sache zwischen Verleger und Autor. Abgesehen davon das Verleger als solche nurnoch Relikte aus einer Epoche sind, in der man noch nennenswert Geld investieren musste um ein Buch _publizieren_ bzw. verlegen zu können...

Auch der Grund ist ein anderer: _damit die Informationen frei verfügbar werden, damit jeder das Buch lesen kann, insbesondere auch dann wenn es aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen nichtmehr sinnvoll ist das Buch weiter zu drucken._


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. November 2012)

Wenn es aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen nicht mehr sinnvoll ist, das Buch weiter zu drucken, besteht eben keine Nachfrage und dann ist es egal, ob irgendjemand die Rechte dafür hat, da es dann sowieso niemanden mehr interessiert. 

Deine "öffentlichen" Informationen sind aber nur veröffentliche Informationen und die sind deswegen nicht automatisch ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt Allgemeingut, denn die Allgemeinheit hat für die Erschaffung höchstens einen indirekten Beitrag geleistet, was aber absolut nichts mit einer erbrachten Leistung zu tun hat und ohne Leistung hat man auch keinen Anspruch auf irgendetwas. 
Sein Leben zu leben und irgendeinen damit zu etwas zu inspirieren ist keine Leistung, obwohl manche sicher der festen Meinung sind. Es gibt ja auch genug die der Meinung sind, dass einem auch ohne arbeiten Geld vom Staat zusteht, genau so wie du der Meinung bist, dass du ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt automatisch freien Zugang zum Schaffen eines anderen haben solltest, ohne dass du irgendwas dafür leistest. 

Ach ja, viel Spaß, wenn du die Mona Lisa kopierst und als Original verkaufen willst.


----------



## Superwip (22. November 2012)

> Wenn es aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen nicht mehr sinnvoll ist, das Buch weiter zu drucken, besteht eben keine Nachfrage und dann ist es egal, ob irgendjemand die Rechte dafür hat, da es dann sowieso niemanden mehr interessiert.


 
Das stimmt nicht. Zwischen "verlegen nichtmehr wirtschaftlich" und "interressiert niemanden" klafft unter Umständen eine große Lücke; außerdem verdient man so oder so nichts daran, wenn das Werk nichtmehr verkauft wird verdient man nichts, wenn es kostenlos kopiert werden darf auch nichts.



> Deine "öffentlichen" Informationen sind aber nur veröffentliche Informationen und die sind deswegen nicht automatisch ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt Allgemeingut, denn die Allgemeinheit hat für die Erschaffung höchstens einen indirekten Beitrag geleistet, was aber absolut nichts mit einer erbrachten Leistung zu tun hat und ohne Leistung hat man auch keinen Anspruch auf irgendetwas.


 
Es ist völlig irrelevant, wer einen Beitrag für die "Erschaffung von Informationen" einen Beitrag geleistet hat und wer nicht. Der Urheber verliert *nichts* wenn sein Werk kopiert werden darf.



> Sein Leben zu leben und irgendeinen damit zu etwas zu inspirieren ist keine Leistung, obwohl manche sicher der festen Meinung sind. Es gibt ja auch genug die der Meinung sind, dass einem auch ohne arbeiten Geld vom Staat zusteht, genau so wie du der Meinung bist, dass du ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt automatisch freien Zugang zum Schaffen eines anderen haben solltest, ohne dass du irgendwas dafür leistest.


 
Informationen haben einen hohen Wert aber uns stehen heute Technologien zur Verfügung um sie mit sehr geringem Aufwand praktisch unbegrenzt zu vervielfältigen und zu verbreiten und damit jedem Menschen (den sie interressieren) zugänglich zu machen; warum sollte man von dieser Möglichkeit nicht Gebrauch machen nur um einzelnen die Möglichkeit zu geben Dinge Geld mit Dingen zu verdienen, die sie vor Jahrzehnten getan haben?

Von einem gewissen Standpunkt aus betrachtet kann man diese Einstellung natürlich als "Sozialistisch" und "nicht Leistungsgerecht" interpretieren, da den Urhebern etwas (Nutzungsrechte) "weggenommen" und der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung getellt wird aber ich ändere Meine Meinung nicht.

Auch bin ich, wie gesagt, nicht der Meinung das man den Urhebern wirklich etwas wegnimmt, zumindest nichts, das ihnen jemals gerechtfertigter Weise zugestanden wäre: Es gibt kein geistiges Eigentum. Nutzungsrechte an "Werken" sind von Grundauf rein willkürlich und haben ausschließlich den Zweck die wirtschaftliche Produktion von "Werken" zu ermöglichen, insbesondere solcher Werke, für deren Erstellung größere Investitionen nötig sind. Der Urheber kann sein "Werk" (das "Original") ja gerne behalten- er darf nur nach einer Gewissen Zeitspanne nichtsmehr daran verdienen wenn irgendwer das "Werk" kopiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich will zwar Microsoft in diesem Zusammenhang nicht verunglimpfen aber das Bild passt irgendwie zu deiner Einstellung...



> Ach ja, viel Spaß, wenn du die Mona Lisa kopierst und als Original verkaufen willst.


 
"Analoge Werke" welcher Art auch immer haben eben den "Vorteil", dass sie sich (zumindest in den allermeisten Fällen, in der Praxis) nicht exakt reproduzieren lassen. Damit gibt es ein Original, dessen Qualität in gewisser Weise unerreich bleibt. Für einen Künstler mag das nach Ablauf seiner Nutzungsrechte potentiell ein gewisser Vorteil sein aber dafür gibt es auch reihenweise Nachteile, nicht zuletzt bei der Vervielfältigung, die aber für eine Vermarktung meist notwendig ist.

Wenn man sich einbildet das man als Künstler besser darsteht wenn man mit analogem Ausgangsmaterial arbeitet -oder ein digitales Werk in seiner ursprünglichen Qualität nicht veröffentlicht (klassisches Beispiel: Wasserzeichen in Fotos)- dann soll man das von mir aus machen. Mit Ausnahme von Software (mit ein paar speziellen Ausnahmen) ist das mit praktisch jeder Art von "Werk" möglich.

Umgekehrt kann man heute praktisch alles digital und beliebig reproduzierbar erstellen, einschließlich realer, physischer Objekte (CAD Bauplan + CNC Fertigung der Teile).


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. November 2012)

Ja, deine Einstellung ist der Teil des Kommunismus, weswegen der andere Teil nicht funktioniert und erinnert mich an die lächerlichen Begründungen von Raubkopierern. 
Leistung konsumieren, ohne eine Leistung zu bringen und deswegen wird noch eine Ewigkeit der Kapitalismus regieren. 

Es handelt sich bei fast gar nichts um existenziell wichtige Informationen, also kann man das als Konsum von Luxus bezeichnen. Niemand hat ein Recht auf Luxus. 
Wenn irgendetwas veröffentlich wird, ist es egal, ob man diese Leistung 5min, oder 50 Jahre später konsumiert, es wurde eine Leistung erbracht, also soll man dafür auch zahlen, solange der Künstler es nicht verschenkt. 
Wenn ein Künstler so viel Talent hat, dass auch 50 Jahre nach Veröffentlichung seines Werkes noch Nachfrage besteht, hat er es sich auch verdient, noch daran zu verdienen. 
Falls du dich erst Jahrzehnte später für etwas interessierst, ist das nicht die Schuld des Verfassers. Dir wird aber trotzdem eine Leistung zur Verfügung gestellt, also zahl auch dafür. 

Sollte irgendwas dann wirklich nicht mehr erhältlich sein, weil es nicht rentabel ist, es zu vermarkten, hat die Hand voll Interessenten eben Pech gehabt. 
Man kann auf dieser Welt nicht immer Rücksicht auf 4-5 Leute nehmen. 

Die fehlende Einsicht für gewisse Dinge zu bezahlen, weil ja der Autor z.B. keine weitere Leistung mehr erbringt, hat auch etwas mit Neid zu tun, denn wieso sollte einer Geld bekommen, ohne aktuell etwas zu tun, während man selber nichts bekommt, obwohl man selbst auch nichts tut. 
Das ist auch der Grundgedanke vieler Linker: Nichts tun und trotzdem etwas dafür zu erwarten.


----------



## Superwip (22. November 2012)

Der Kommunismus ist gescheitert, weil er die Freiheit der Bürger und die Wirtschaft behindert hat.

Das sind zwei Dinge, die man auch vom Urheberrecht in seiner heutigen Form behaupten kann...

Deine seltsame Grundeinstellung _"Leistung" muss mit "Leistung" bezahlt werden_ kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, das steht auch in keinem Zusammenhang mit der freien Marktwirtschaft.

Abgesehen davon ist Leistung per Definition etwas Momentanes: wenn man arbeitet erbringt man wirtschaftliche Leistung _während man arbeitet_, irgendwann in der Vergangenheit gearbeitet zu haben ist aber keine Leistung. Wer von Dingen profitieren will, die er in der Vergangenheit gemacht hat sollte die Einkünfte sparen und gegebenenfalls investieren, beispielsweise in die Erstellung _neuer_ Werke.


Ich kann auch nur die sehr schöne Feststellung der Republikanischen Studiengruppe wiederholen, die im Artikel beschrieben wird:


> Diese Gruppe nennt die jetzige Situation ein "gesetzlich festgesetztes Monopol" , welches den "freien Marktkapitalismus" verhindere.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. November 2012)

Nur was kann ein Autor dafür, wenn jemand erst 50 Jahre später Interesse an seinem Buch hat, nur weil derjenige bei Erscheinen noch gar nicht auf der Welt war?
Durch das Lesen dieses Buches konsumiert dieser dann aber eine erbrachte Leistung, oder gilt das Buch ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt nicht mehr als geschrieben?

Das Schreiben ist die erbrachte Leistung, entspricht also einem Angebot und das Lesen entspricht dann der Nachfrage. Wann diese Nachfrage besteht, ist völlig irrelevant, oder bist du der Meinung, dass man eine Skulptur oder ein Bild nach einer gewissen Zeit verschenken muss, nur weil man sie nicht innerhalb einer gewissen Frist verkaufen konnte?
Bücher und andere Werke sind dann genau gleich zu behandeln, oder willst du Künstler nach der Art ihrer Kunst bewerten und ihnen vorschreiben, bis wann sie etwas für ihre Arbeit verlangen dürfen?

Ach ja, etwas gratis zu bekommen hat nicht wirklich etwas mit Kapitalismus zu tun.


----------



## Superwip (23. November 2012)

Kopieren dürfen ist nicht geschenkt bekommen.

Ein Buch, also der _Text in dem Buch_ ist nicht (!!) Eigentum des Autors, sobald das Buch veröffentlicht und damit der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung gestellt wurde- nochmal: es gibt kein geistiges Eigentum. Das selbe gilt für alle anderen Werke.



> Das Schreiben ist die erbrachte Leistung, entspricht also einem Angebot und das Lesen entspricht dann der Nachfrage. Wann diese Nachfrage besteht, ist völlig irrelevant, oder bist du der Meinung, dass man eine Skulptur oder ein Bild nach einer gewissen Zeit verschenken muss, nur weil man sie nicht innerhalb einer gewissen Frist verkaufen konnte?


 
_Analoge Werke_ haben, wie gesagt, die Eigenschaft, dass sie nicht oder kaum exakt kopiert werden können, damit bleibt das "Original" immer einzigartig. Nach Ablauf der Schutzfrist darf auch ein solches Werk dann natürlich _kopiert_ werden, sogut es eben geht.

Sowohl Bilder als auch Skulpturen praktisch jeder Art lassen sich bekanntermaßen auch digital erstellen und können dann beliebig kopiert werden. Es liegt in der Hand des _Urhebers_ ein Werk analog, digital oder in einer digitalen aber künstlich beschnittenen Form (die nicht an das Original heranreicht) zu veröffentlichen. Aber was er veröffentlicht ist sobald er es veröffentlicht nichtmehr sein Eigentum.

Hier geht es auch nicht um _Angebot und Nachfrage_ sondern um _künstliche Verknappung_ (durch das Urheberrecht), die das Angebot zugunsten des Urhebers für einen gewissen Zeitraum einschränken soll. Das hat für mich weniger etwas mit freier Marktwirtschaft als mit Planwirtschaft zu tun...



> Ach ja, etwas gratis zu bekommen hat nicht wirklich etwas mit Kapitalismus zu tun.


 
Muss denn alles etwas mit Kapitalismus zu tun haben?


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. November 2012)

Ok, wenn du es kopieren darfst, bekommst du es fast geschenkt, da du die paar Byte auf deiner HD ja gekauft hast. 

Was macht es für einen Unterschied, ob du ein Buch 5min oder 50 Jahre nach Erscheinen liest?

Mit einer gesetzten Frist, nach der der Autor quasi nichts mehr mit seinem Buch verdienen darf, entwertest du seine Arbeit. 
Seine Arbeit sieht aber nunmal so aus, dass er etwas schreibt und dann verkauft. 
Wieso sollte ihm also vorgeschrieben werden, bis wann er etwas für seine Arbeit bezahlt bekommt?
Das gibt es sonst bei keinem Beruf, also wieso sollte das gerade bei Leuten die geistige Arbeit leisten anders sein?

Edit:
Gerade auf Wiki eine Kritik gelesen, die deiner ähnlich ist:


> „Die Gesellschaft sieht sich mit der schlichten Tatsache konfrontiert, dass der Ausschluss vom Besitz schöner und nutzbringender intellektueller Erzeugnisse – und von dem Wert all dieser Wissenszuwächse für die Menschen – nicht länger der Moral entspricht, wenn jedermann sie zu den gleichen Kosten wie jede Einzelperson besitzen kann. Hätte Rom die Macht gehabt, jedermann zu ernähren, ohne dass daraus weitere Kosten als die entstanden wären, die für Cäsars eigene Tafel zu zahlen waren, hätte man Cäsar mit Gewalt verjagt, wenn noch irgend jemand hätte verhungern müssen. Das bürgerliche System des Eigentums verlangt jedoch, Wissen und Kultur nach Maßgabe der Zahlungsfähigkeit zu rationieren.“
> – Eben Moglen: dotCommunist Manifesto


Hier werden geistige Erzeugnisse (also eine Herstellung eines Produktes (also Arbeit)) mit Nahrungsmittel gleich gesetzt, die zum Überleben einfach notwendig sein, während aber Bücher, Filme, Musik,... Luxusartikel sind, da sie nicht zum Überleben notwendig sind. 
'Der Ausschluss von Besitz schöner und nutzbringender intellektueller Erzeugnisse' heißt auch nur, dass er neidisch auf den Besitz anderer ist, oder eben Besitz generell ablehnt. 

Es besteht auch kein Monopol auf geistiges Wissen, da alle für die normale Bildung erforderlichen Bücher z.B. in den Schulen erhältlich sind. Natürlich kostet es dort auch etwas, aber das ist nicht mit dem Erwerb für den privaten Konsum von Luxus zu vergleichen. 
Es besteht keine Notwendigkeit Bücher, Filme, Musik,... der Allgemeinheit gratis zur Verfügung zu stellen, außerdem wäre es eine Entwertung von Leistung.


----------



## Superwip (23. November 2012)

> Ok, wenn du es kopieren darfst, bekommst du es fast geschenkt, da du die paar Byte auf deiner HD ja gekauft hast.


 
Man bekommt _eine Kopie der_ _Information_ "geschenkt". Nicht _das Buch_.

"Geschenkt" ist auch der falsche Ausdruck sofern man die Kopie selbst erstellt, wie gering der Aufwand für das Erstellen der Kopie auch gewesen sein mag.



> Was macht es für einen Unterschied, ob du ein Buch 5min oder 50 Jahre nach Erscheinen liest?


 
Es gibt eigentlich keinen. Aber irgendwo muss man die Grenze ziehen- irgendwie muss dem Urheber ein Vorrecht bei der Nutzung eingeräumt werden, da sonst niemand/kaum jemand mehr Werke erstellen würde, deren Erstellung größere Investitionen erfordern.

Hier gilt: so kurz wie möglich, so lang wie nötig und 12 Jahre halte ich für einen guten Kompromiss. 70 Jahre sind völlig lächerlich.



> Mit einer gesetzten Frist, nach der der Autor quasi nichts mehr mit seinem Buch verdienen darf, entwertest du seine Arbeit.


 
Es ist nicht _sein_ Buch. Nochmal: *Es gibt kein geistiges Eigentum. Alle öffentliche Informationen gehören allen.*

Wenn ein Urheber eines "Geistigen Werks" sein Werk behalten will dann soll er es eben nicht oder nur in beschnittener Form (etwa ein Foto in niedrigerer Auflösung oder mit Wasserzeichen) veröffentlichen. Aber sobald das Werk veröffentlicht ist ist es nichtmehr sein Werk.

Das man für Arbeit bezahlt werden muss ist falsch. Arbeitskraft ist eine Form von Kapital, wenn man dieses Kapital investiert um Informationen zu erschaffen, mit dem Ziel diese der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung zu stellen dann muss man eben damit leben das diese Informationen kopiert werden können und damit wirtschaftlich nichts mehr/ kaum mehr etwas wert sind. Wer seine Arbeitskraft wirtschaftlicher investieren will kann das gerne tun. Aber 12 Jahre exklusive Nutzungsrechte sind schon sehr großzügig bemessen und sollten ein höchst Vermarkten fast jeglicher Informationen ermöglichen, die man potentiell wirtschaftlich vermarkten kann.



> Wieso sollte ihm also vorgeschrieben werden, bis wann er etwas für seine Arbeit bezahlt bekommt?
> Das gibt es sonst bei keinem Beruf, also wieso sollte das gerade bei Leuten die geistige Arbeit leisten anders sein?


 
Es wird hier niemandem vorgeschrieben, wie lange er für "sein Werk" bezahlt wird.

Es gibt kein geistiges Eigentum. Es ist nicht "sein Werk". Ab dem Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung ist es ein *öffentliches Werk*. Der Urheber hat nur für einen gewissen Zeitraum das gesetzliche _Privileg _das von ihm erstellte Werk zu nutzen, mit dem Ziel die Erschaffung von neuen Werken wirtschaftlich möglich zu machen.

Bei jeder normalen Arbeit wird man nur solange bezahlt wie man arbeitet. Wenn man irgendwo arbeitet wird man dafür bezahlt, wenn man aufhört zu arbeiten nichtmehr. Auch nachdem man aufgehört hat zu Arbeiten kann man noch von der Arbeit profitieren indem man das verdiente _Kapital_ (idr. in Form von Geld) spart und/oder investiert.

Auch wenn man als Selbstständiger z.B. irgendetwas herstellt verdient man mit dem Verkauf physischer Objekte oder Dienstleistungen unmittelbar für die geleistete Arbeit. Wenn man aufhört neue Objekte herzustellen oder Dienstleistungen zu vollbringen verdient man auch nichtsmehr.

Arbeit ist nicht die einzige Form von Kapital. Man kann daher auch etwas verdienen ohne zu arbeiten, etwa indem man etwas Vermietet oder eine Beteiligung an einem Unternehmen erwirbt, das wiederum etwas herstellt.

*Öffentliche Informationen sind aber kein Kapital.* Öffentliche Informationen sind wie die Luft: sie gehören allen und niemandem und sind -da kopierbar- praktisch unbegrenzt verfügbar. Wer die Informationen irgendwann erschaffen hat spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. November 2012)

> Es gibt kein geistiges Eigentum. Alle öffentlichen Informationen gehören allen


Entspricht das jetzt nur deiner Meinung, oder kannst du das irgendwie belegen. Bis jetzt habe ich dafür nichts gefunden. 


> mit dem Ziel diese der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung zu stellen


Mit dem Ziel, diese der Allgemeinheit zum Verkauf anzubieten. 
Wenn ich jetzt eine Bäckerei eröffne, bekomme ich auch kein Geld während ich Brot backe, sondern erst wenn ich es verkaufe und das Selbe ist auch bei einem Autor der Fall. 
Wenn er etwas schreibt, dass auch nach deiner Zwangsenteignungsfrist Absatz findet, hat er es sich auch verdient, noch davon zu profitieren, da die geistige Schöpfung hoch genug dafür war. 

Wieso sollte jemand nach 12 Jahren nichts mehr dafür zahlen, während alle anderen davor noch zahlen müssen?

'Geschenkt' ist der richtige Ausdruck. Wenn ich dir z.B. 100€ schenke, die du dir aber aus dem ersten Stock selber holen musst, brauchst du auch nicht behaupten, dass du das Geld fürs Treppensteigen bekommen hast.


----------



## Superwip (23. November 2012)

> Entspricht das jetzt nur deiner Meinung, oder kannst du das irgendwie belegen. Bis jetzt habe ich dafür nichts gefunden.


 
Das ist "nur" meine Meinung.

Vermutlich nicht _nur_ meine.



> Mit dem Ziel, diese der Allgemeinheit zum Verkauf anzubieten.
> Wenn ich jetzt eine Bäckerei eröffne, bekomme ich auch kein Geld während ich Brot backe, sondern erst wenn ich es verkaufe und das Selbe ist auch bei einem Autor der Fall.
> Wenn er etwas schreibt, dass auch nach deiner Zwangsenteignungsfrist Absatz findet, hat er es sich auch verdient, noch davon zu profitieren, da die geistige Schöpfung hoch genug dafür war.
> 
> Wieso sollte jemand nach 12 Jahren nichts mehr dafür zahlen, während alle anderen davor noch zahlen müssen?


 
Es ist keine (Zwangs-)enteignung da es sich nicht um Eigentum handelt.

Mit dem Brot verdient man erst wenn man es verkauft, nicht wenn man es backt- mit einem "Werk" verdient man auch erst wenn man es verkauft, damit kann man nach der Erstellung beliebig lange warten. Und Verkaufen eines "Werks" muss auch nicht _veröffentlichen_ bedeuten.

Die Urheber sollen froh sein, wenn sie überhaupt das _Privileg_ haben bei der Nutzung der von ihnen veröffentlichten Informationen für einen gewissen Zeitraum durch rechtliche Maßnahmen bevorzugt zu werden.

Brötchen sind übrigens ein netter Vergleich da man auch sie nach einer gewissen (relativ kurzen) Zeitspanne nichtmehr verkaufen kann.



> 'Geschenkt' ist der richtige Ausdruck. Wenn ich dir z.B. 100€ schenke, die du dir aber aus dem ersten Stock selber holen musst, brauchst du auch nicht behaupten, dass du das Geld fürs Treppensteigen bekommen hast.


 
Wenn man ein "Werk" *kopiert* verliert niemand etwas dabei. Um ein "Werk" jemandem anderen zu geben muss man selbst nicht darauf verzichten. Daher kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht von "schenken" sprechen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. November 2012)

Tja, wie gesagt, das erinnert mich an die lächerlichen Rechtfertigungen von Raubkopierern und du solltest dir mal abgewöhnen, deine eigene Meinung ständig als die einzig wahre hinzustellen, da es einfach nur deine Meinung ist und nicht mehr. 

Ok, du bist der Meinung, dass es kein Problem ist, wenn man Leistung konsumiert, ohne etwas dafür aufzubringen und es gibt auch genug die der selben Meinung sind. Das AMS kann das bestätigen. 

Diese Diskussion ist damit sowieso sinnlos, da du deine relativ asoziale Grundeinstellung nicht ändern wirst, aber es ist schon nett, dass du Menschen die nur geistige Arbeit leisten, zumindest ein gewisses Entgelt zugestehst. 

Das Beispiel mit den Brötchen diente nur als Vergleich, da man dabei auch während der erbrachten Leistung nichts bekommt, sondern erst danach. 
Naja, hoffen wir mal, dass sich deine "Meinung" nicht durch setzt, aber da der Vorschlag der Republikaner bereits zurück genommen wurde, sehe ich noch Hoffnung, dass Leute weiterhin für Leistung bezahlt werden, solange sie das wünschen.


----------



## Gast20141127 (23. November 2012)

Das erste mal seit langem das aus den Reihen der Republikaner mal was vernünftiges kommt.
Sonst hört man ja fast nur noch TeaParty hier TeaParty dort.
Gab vor einiger Zeit ja schon Bestrebungen den Kreationismus in die Biobücher der Schüler aufzunehmen.

Aber andererseits bevor man jetzt hier über Sinn und Unsinn von Softwarepatenten oder abgerundeten Ecken und deren Laufzeit diskutiert,
soll man sich mal ansehen was zB dieser Konzern Monsanto so aufführt!


----------



## Superwip (23. November 2012)

> Tja, wie gesagt, das erinnert mich an die lächerlichen Rechtfertigungen von Raubkopierern und du solltest dir mal abgewöhnen, deine eigene Meinung ständig als die einzig wahre hinzustellen, da es einfach nur deine Meinung ist und nicht mehr.


 
Was sollte es denn sonst sein als meine Meinung?

Ob etwas in einem (aktuellen) Gesetzestext steht oder nicht hat nichts damit zu tun ob es richtig oder falsch ist, das ist auch nur die Meinung von jemandem, der irgendwann die Macht hatte sie durchzusetzen- oder noch schlimmer: es handelt sich, wie auch beim derzeitigen Urheberrecht- um eine "gewachsene Struktur", die im Laufe von Jahrzehnten durch Reformen und faule Kompromisse zwischen verschiedenen Partein und Lobbys schrittweise zusammengestückelt wurde.

Zumindest in den Anfängen des Urheberrechts in der frühen Neuzeit war die Schutzfrist klar als "Privileg" definiert. Davor gab es überhaupt kein Urheberrecht, weder im Mittelalter noch in der Antike.



> Ok, du bist der Meinung, dass es kein Problem ist, wenn man Leistung konsumiert, ohne etwas dafür aufzubringen und es gibt auch genug die der selben Meinung sind. Das AMS kann das bestätigen.


 
Es ist praktisch keine Leistung nötig um Informationen zu kopieren und die kann der Kopierende auch (großteils) selbst aufbringen.

Das für das erstmalige Erstellen von Informationen unter Umständen Leistung nötig ist ist eine andere Sache-aber man muss sich der Tatsache bewusst sein das man Informationen der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung stellt wenn man diese veröffentlicht. Wenn man das nicht will soll man sie eben nicht veröffentlichen. Die Schutzfristen sind ein Privileg, das nur die wirtschaftliche Produktion von Informationen ermöglichen soll nicht aber irgendeine Form von Eigentum schützt.



> Diese Diskussion ist damit sowieso sinnlos, da du deine relativ asoziale Grundeinstellung nicht ändern wirst, aber es ist schon nett, dass du Menschen die nur geistige Arbeit leisten, zumindest ein gewisses Entgelt zugestehst.


 
Du bist hier wohl derjenige mit einer a_sozialen_ Grundeinstellung: du willst wenige -die Urheber bzw. _Rechteinhaber_- willkürlich zum Nachteil aller anderen durch die künstliche Schaffung von _Verwertungsmonopolen_ privilegieren.



> Naja, hoffen wir mal, dass sich deine "Meinung" nicht durch setzt, aber da der Vorschlag der Republikaner bereits zurück genommen wurde, sehe ich noch Hoffnung, dass Leute weiterhin für Leistung bezahlt werden, solange sie das wünschen.


 
Ich bin überzeugt davon das sich das Urheberrecht in Zukunft deutlich an meine Sicht der Dinge annähern wird. Das ist lediglich eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. November 2012)

Wenn man die Leistung eines anderen konsumieren will, ohne der Bereitschaft selbst etwas dafür aufzubringen, ist das asozial. 

Werke werden normalerweise nicht zur Verfügung gestellt, sondern zum Kauf angeboten. 

Im Mittelalter und in der Antike sah das mit der Vermarktung doch etwas anders aus und den Artikel auf Wiki habe ich auch gelesen. 

Wenn jemand ein Werk schafft, egal in welcher Form, hat er eine Bezahlung verdient, wenn er es möchte. Alles andere wäre eine Zwangsentwertung seines Schaffens. Leistung gehört aber honoriert, damit der Künstler, wenn er gut ist, weitere Werke schaffen kann und nicht nur die Kosten für sein fertiges Werk abgedeckt bekommt.

PS: Du bist auch überzeugt davon, dass der PC wieder Leadplattform wird, oder?


----------



## Superwip (23. November 2012)

> Werke werden normalerweise nicht zur Verfügung gestellt, sondern zum Kauf angeboten.


 
Das stimmt nicht.

Eine essentielle Grundvorraussetzung, wenn man Informationen als solche verkaufen will ist das man die Informationen besitzt. Und das wiederum setzt vorraus das es sich nicht um öffentliche Informationen handelt.

Hat man die Informationen einmal verkauft kann der Käufer damit machen was er will, er kann sie auch veröffentlichen, weiterverkaufen, kopieren und Kopien weiterverkaufen.

Informationen veröffentlichen und dennoch behalten- das ist ein Widerspruch in sich. Sind Informationen erst einmal veröffentlicht sind sie kein Eigentum mehr.


Es gibt tatsächlich viele Werke, die auf diesem "klassischen" Weg verkauft werden, etwa Texte, die ein Autor an einen Verlag verkauft oder hochspezialisierte Software.

Leider ist es auf dieser Basis nicht möglich viele Arten von Werken wirtschaftlich zu produzieren.

Um das wirtschaftliche Produzieren solcher Werke dennoch zu ermöglichen gibt es nun zwei Ansätze:

1) Staatliche Subventionen (siehe "Kulturflatrate"); meiner Meinung nach planwirtschaftlicher Schwachsinn

2) Ein Urheberrecht das gewisse Schutzfristen festlegt bei denen der Urheber bei der Vervielfältigung und Vermarktung des Werks künstlich privilegiert wird.



> Wenn jemand ein Werk schafft, egal in welcher Form, hat er eine Bezahlung verdient, wenn er es möchte. Alles andere wäre eine Zwangsentwertung seines Schaffens. Leistung gehört aber honoriert, damit der Künstler, wenn er gut ist, weitere Werke schaffen kann und nicht nur die Kosten für sein fertiges Werk abgedeckt bekommt.


 
Der Preis von etwas wird durch Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmt, nicht von dem Aufwand den es kostet um irgendetwas zu erschaffen.

Öffentliche Informationen sind unbegrenzt verfügbar, das Angebot ist _unendlich_, damit haben sie keinen Preis.

Niemand hat ein prinzipielles Recht darauf für Arbeit bezahlt zu werden. Wenn man mit einer bestimmten Arbeit kein Geld verdienen kann oder weniger als man das gerne hätte sollte man eben einer anderen Arbeit nachgehen. Hier wirkt deine Einstellung auf mich wiederum sehr _sozialistisch_, da sie die Arbeit in den Vordergrund stellt.

Das Urheberrecht begrenzt das Angebot nun für einen gewissen Zeitraum künstlich zugunsten des Urhebers durch eine Art Monopol, eben um die Produktion öffentlicher Informationen wirtschaftlich zu machen. Die Dauer der Schutzfristen sollten aus utilitaristischer Sicht nun so abgewogen werden das sie einerseits möglichst klein sind um die Informationen möglichst bald der Öffentlichkeit voll zur Verfügung stellen zu können und andererseits groß genug sein um die Produktion  aufwendiger Werke weiter wirtschaftlich zu halten (da es für die Allgemeinheit auch nicht gut wäre wenn weniger derartige Werke produziert werden).


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. November 2012)

Wenn auf einem Buch ein Preisschild klebt, wird es dir nicht zur Verfügung gestellt. 

Wenn ich auf Facebook etwas schreibe, ist es eine öffentliche Information. 
Wenn ich aber ein Buch schreibe, ist die darin enthaltene Geschichte normalerweise keine öffentliche Information, da sie vorher nicht existent war, sondern mein Werk und meine Arbeit. 
Bringe ich dann über einen Verleger dieses Buch in den Handel, biete ich es zum Kauf an und stelle es nicht zur Verfügung. 
Ich habe also ein Angebot erstellt und wenn genug Nachfrage besteht, sollte niemand das Recht haben, mir vorzuschreiben, wie lange ich von meiner Leistung profitieren darf, da es völlig unerheblich ist, wann ich diese Leistung erbracht habe. 
Das regelt der Markt und wenn ich etwas geschaffen habe, das sich auch 50 Jahre später verkaufen lässt, habe ich es auf Grund der Qualität meines Werkes verdient, daran zu profitieren. 

Falls aber keine Nachfrage besteht, habe ich halt Pech gehabt und muss Brötchen backen gehen. 
Ich bin ja gegen eine extra Förderung für Künstler, da eben der Markt das regeln soll, ohne dass jemand eingreift, egal von welcher Seite. 

Jeder hat das Recht, für seine Arbeit bezahlt zu werden, wenn jemand diese in Anspruch nimmt. 
Es hat aber niemand ein Recht auf Luxusartikel, was Bücher, Filme, Games,... nunmal sind, da sie zum Überleben nicht erforderlich sind. 
Niemand hat das Recht, Kunst nach der Art der Schaffung zu be- oder entwerten und das würdest du machen, wenn du dein System umsetzen könntest, denn Bildhauer und Maler wären dann bevorteilt, obwohl sie auch nur Künstler sind.


----------



## Superwip (24. November 2012)

> Wenn auf einem Buch ein Preisschild klebt, wird es dir nicht zur Verfügung gestellt.


 
Wenn ich ein Buch kaufe dann gehört es nachher mir.

Nicht nur Physisch sondern auch mir seinem gesamten Inhalt. Ich darf ihn kopieren, weiterverkaufen oder veröffentlichen. Und einmal veröffentlicht gehört es allen.

Man kann auch ein Buch verkaufen das schon veröffentlicht ist. Ist es aber erstmal veröffentlicht muss man damit leben das man nicht der einzige ist, der es kopieren und Kopien verkaufen oder verschenken kann.

Nun bekommt man durch das Urheberrecht aber innerhalb der Schutzfrist ein Privileg neue Kopien erstellen und diese verteilen zu dürfen, das Angebot wird künstlich verknappt, mit dem Zweck das die Produktion von "geistigen Werken" Wirtschaftlich ist- aber das ist kein selbstverständlicher Anspruch.



> Jeder hat das Recht, für seine Arbeit bezahlt zu werden, wenn jemand diese in Anspruch nimmt.
> Es hat aber niemand ein Recht auf Luxusartikel, was Bücher, Filme, Games,... nunmal sind, da sie zum Überleben nicht erforderlich sind.
> Niemand hat das Recht, Kunst nach der Art der Schaffung zu be- oder entwerten und das würdest du machen, wenn du dein System umsetzen könntest, denn Bildhauer und Maler wären dann bevorteilt, obwohl sie auch nur Künstler sind.


 
Nein! Wenn man etwas veröffentlicht stellt man es damit der Öffentlichkeit zur Verfügung. Freiwillig. Veröffentlichen _und_ behalten- das geht einfach nicht. 

Niemand hat das Recht von künstlicher Verknappung eines Marktes einseitig zu profitieren.

Urheber, die "analoge Werke" welcher Art auch immer produzieren sind hier nicht unbedingt bevorzugt; von ihren Werken können zwar keine exakten Kopien erstellt werden aber dafür können sie sie auch selbst nicht oder nur in begrenztem Umfang kopieren und damit nur ein Mal oder maximal ein paar Mal verkaufen; ein "digitales Werk" kann man dagegen mit sehr geringem Aufwand beliebig oft kopieren und -innerhalb der Schutzfrist- beliebig oft verkaufen, ich würde das nicht als Nachteil sehen.

Abgesehen davon gibt es, soweit ich weiß, heute nichts was man nicht auch Digital erstellen könnte wenn man das möchte.


----------



## Verminaard (24. November 2012)

*Superwip*, Frage:
Wenn etwas fuer fast Jeden ohne großen Aufwand zu vervielfaeltigen ist, ist es ok?
z.B. Buecher, Zeitschriften, alles Moegliche in digitaler Form...

Wenn man etwas aber nicht so leicht kopieren bzw. nachbauen kann, ist es ok wenn es viel mehr kostet als die eigentlichen Produktionskosten?

Irgendwie hinkt deine ganze Argumentationsflut hier gewaltig.
Auch wenn deine Texte ausfuehrlich und mit dicken Lettern untermalt sind, macht es deine Behauptungen nicht richtiger.
Zumindest in meinen Augen nicht.

mMn sollte jede Arbeit, ohne Ausnahme jede Arbeit fair und vernuenftig entlohnt werden.
Werden wir in unserer Gesellschaft nie hinbekommen, da diese ausgelegt ist, immer wen auszubeuten. Viele haben wenig, damit einige wenige viel haben. Kapitalismus halt. Der Unterschied zu anderen Wirtschafts- und Regierungsformen ist, das beim Kapitalismus die Illusion aufrecht erhalten wird, das jeder einer der Wenigen werden kann, die viel bekommen. Nicht Alle gleichzeitig aber prinzipiell Jeder. Wobei wenn man das nuechtern betrachtet auch nicht stimmt. Aber die Illusion ist da. 
Uhm weit am Thema vorbei.

Das das Urheberrecht in dieser Form wie wir es jetzt haben an unsere Zeit angepasst werden muss, steht ausser Frage.
Klar werden sich Alle die in irgendeiner Form Geld damit bekommen, mit Haenden und Fuessen wehren. Waeren schoen bloed wenn sie es nicht machen.

Aber einfach zu fordern, das keiner mehr so richtig Anspruch auf irgendwelche Ideen hat ist auch nicht wirklich vernuenftig.
Wuerde irgendwann mal in einen Stillstand ausarten.



Superwip schrieb:


> Niemand hat das Recht von künstlicher Verknappung eines Marktes einseitig zu profitieren.



Komischerweise funktioniert genau das bei Luxusartikel hervorragend.
Manche Hersteller die eigentlich nur Luxusartikel herstellen, haben es in der Vergangenheit versucht, Produkte Massentauglich zu machen.
Fazit: hat nicht wirklich funktioniert und der "gute Name" ist nicht mehr ganz so toll. Die mit wirklich Geld bevorzugen andere Marken, weil die halt exklusiv bleiben.

Auch bei anderen Sachen funktioniert dieser Mechanismus.
Wenn dir das nicht so gefaellt, musst du halt eine neue Gesellschaftsform, Politik und Wirtschaftsform unterstuetzen.

Du plaedierst hier dafuer das Produkte, die fuer das Ueberleben nicht notwenig sind, und leicht vervielfaeltigbar sind, jedem der es moechte umsonst zur verfuegung gestellt werden, sobald diese erstmal der Oeffentlichkeit praesentiert wurden. 
Nach einer Schutzfrist natuerlich, egal ob die Nachfrage zu dieser Zeit gegeben ist oder nicht. Ist ja das Problem des Urhebers.

kA ob du schon aktiv im Berufsleben stehst, wuerde mich interessieren.
Vielleicht gehen deswegen Meinungen so sehr auseinander.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2012)

Was ist denn daran so schwer zu verstehen?
Wenn ich ein Buch schreibe, erstelle ich damit ein Produkt. Das wird zwar anders verkauft als ein Brötchen, da es beliebig kopierbar ist, aber es ist trotzdem noch meine Arbeit und Leistung. 

Der Beruf des Autors sieht es aber so vor, dass man Bücher verkauft, also ist das Schreiben ein normaler Produktionsvorgang. Falls mir aber jemand vorschreibt, dass ich ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt nichts mehr an *meiner* Leistung verdienen darf, greift derjenige in die freie Marktwirtschaft ein. 

Wieso sollte jetzt also irgendjemand das Recht bekommen, gratis von der Leistung eines anderen zu profitieren?
Niemand braucht mein Buch zum Überleben, also hat auch niemand ein Recht darauf, es einfach so zu lesen ohne dafür zu bezahlen. 

Es ist ja nett, dass du dem Autor dann das Privileg zugestehst, für seine Leistung und Arbeit bezahlt zu werden, obwohl er seine Leistung ja eigentlich der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung stellen müsste. 
Ich war zwar schon länger nicht mehr in Wien, aber wenn dort jetzt der Kommunismus regiert, würde ich es gerne wissen, ansonsten ist es einfach ein Witz, wenn man vorgeschrieben bekommt, wie lange man von seiner Leistung profitieren kann. 

Jeder hat das Recht von einer künstlichen Verknappung zu profitieren. Wäre es nicht so, gäbe es keine Collectors Editions. 
Wenn jetzt z.B. nur 1000 Versionen meines Buches in den Handel kommen, werden eben nur 1000 verkauft. Dann gibt es eben nur 1000 Versionen von *meinem* Produkt und *meiner* Leistung. 
Niemand hat das Recht, mein Produkt zu kopieren und somit gratis meine Leistung zu konsumieren, denn so sieht das Berufsbild eines Autors einfach nicht aus.

Eine Schutzfrist festzulegen wäre sowieso anmaßend, da man damit Werke wie Harry Potter mit Herr der Ringe gleich setzen würde. 
Du weißt, wie viel Wissen Tolkien hatte und was alles hinter seinen Werken steht und so was schüttelt man sich eben nicht jedes Jahr aus Ärmel.


----------



## Superwip (24. November 2012)

> *Superwip*, Frage:
> Wenn etwas fuer fast Jeden ohne großen Aufwand zu vervielfaeltigen ist, ist es ok?
> z.B. Buecher, Zeitschriften, alles Moegliche in digitaler Form...
> 
> ...


 
Natürlich.

Wenn ich der einzige bin der in der Lage ist ein bestimmtes Produkt herzustellen dann kontrolliere ich das gesamte Angebot und habe ich das gute Recht dafür zu verlangen was immer ich will, völlig unabhängig von den Produktionskosten.

Wenn es dann doch irgendwer schafft ein äquivalentes Produkt zu fertigen dann hab ich ab diesem Zeitpunkt eben Konkurrenz. Pecht gehabt.

Informationen, vor allem digitale Informationen kann praktisch jeder mit sehr kleinem Aufwand kopieren also quasi "nachbauen", man kann das Angebot daher nicht kontrollieren, es ist "von Natur aus" praktisch unbegrenzt daher muss man sich auch nicht wundern wenn man damit nicht sehr viel verdienen kann, zumindest wenn es sich um öffentliche Informationen handelt.

_Angebot und Nachfrage_ bestimmen den Preis, nicht _Produktionsaufwand und Nachfrage _; da das Angebot bei öffentlichen Informationen, vor allem digitalen Informationen "von Natur aus" praktisch unendlich ist ist der Preis auch praktisch 0. Um die Produktion aufwendigerer "Werke" dennoch wirtschaftlich rentabel zu machen werden -was aus Utilitaristischer Sicht sinnvoll/notwendig ist- nun durch das Urheberrecht gewisse "Schutzfristen" eingeführt im Rahmen derer der Urheber bzw. Rechteinhaber das Privileg hat die Informationen als einziger kopieren und vermarkten zu dürfen.

Diese Schutzfrist sollte so kurz wie möglich sein, da die Künstliche Verknappung der Allgemeinheit schadet und die Innovation allgemein hemmt (da Adaptionen von Werken eingeschränkt werden) und so lange wie es eben nötig ist um die Produktion aufwendiger Werke wirtschaftlich zu machen.

12 Jahre sind hier schon recht großzügig bemessen.



> Komischerweise funktioniert genau das bei Luxusartikel hervorragend.
> Manche Hersteller die eigentlich nur Luxusartikel herstellen, haben es in der Vergangenheit versucht, Produkte Massentauglich zu machen.
> Fazit: hat nicht wirklich funktioniert und der "gute Name" ist nicht mehr ganz so toll. Die mit wirklich Geld bevorzugen andere Marken, weil die halt exklusiv bleiben.
> 
> ...


 
Bei welchen "Luxusartikeln" gibt es _künstliche_ Verknappung?

Es gibt tatsächlich einige (physische) Produkte, deren Angebot künstlich verknappt wird; das bekannteste Beispiel ist Erdöl dessen Angebot durch das Kartell der OPEC zu deren Vorteil künstlich begrenzt wird- selbstverständlich lehne ich auch solche Arten der künstlichen Verknappung ab.

Ein weiteres Beispiel sind Produkte, die aus seltenen Tieren gewonnen werden und die durch Artenschutzabkommen prinzipiell künstlich verknappt werden (etwa Elfenbein) aber das hat gute Gründe (da sich sonst bald durch Aussterben der Art eine natürliche Verknappung bilden würde...).

Natürlich kann man Markenpolitik als künstliche Verknappung ansehen aber wenn man unbedingt das "Original" haben muss... tja... vielleicht gibt es ja auch jemanden der sich eine _Information_ lieber im "Original" holt. Funktionell gibt es zu überteuerten Markenartikeln fast immer eine Alternative- und wenn eine Firma/Marke die einzige ist, die technologisch in der Lage ist ein Produkt in einer bestimmten (hohen) Qualität zu fertigen dann hat sie auch ein gutes Recht das Angebot zu bestimmen- so lange bis die Konkurrenz aufgeholt hat.

Aber es geht hier nicht um physische Produkte sondern um Informationen. Informationen, die frei verfügbar und praktisch ohne jeden Aufwand beliebig kopiert und der gesamten Menschheit frei zur Verfügung gestellt werden können- diese Chance muss man nutzen soweit es irgendwie möglich ist.



> Was ist denn daran so schwer zu verstehen?
> Wenn ich ein Buch schreibe, erstelle ich damit ein Produkt. Das wird zwar anders verkauft als ein Brötchen, da es beliebig kopierbar ist, aber es ist trotzdem noch meine Arbeit und Leistung.
> 
> Der Beruf des Autors sieht es aber so vor, dass man Bücher verkauft, also ist das Schreiben ein normaler Produktionsvorgang. Falls mir aber jemand vorschreibt, dass ich ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt nichts mehr an *meiner* Leistung verdienen darf, greift derjenige in die freie Marktwirtschaft ein.
> ...


 
Nochmal:

In der freien Marktwirtschaft werden Preise durch _Angebot und Nachfrage_ bestimmt- und *nicht* durch _Arbeitsaufwand und Nachfrage_. Das Angebot von öffentlichen Informationen, insbesondere von digitalen Informationen, die beliebig kopiert werden können, ist naturgemäß _unendlich_ groß, damit ist der Preis natürlicherweise 0, ob das dem Urheber gefällt oder nicht.

Nun wird_ in die freie Marktwirtschaft eingegriffen_ und dem Urheber das Privileg gewährt die von ihm erstellte _Information_ für einen gewissen Zeitraum exklusiv kopieren und verkaufen zu dürfen um den Produktionsaufwand wieder erwirtschaften zu können- nicht um ihn "gerecht" zu bezahlen, "gerechte" Bezahlung ist in der freien Marktwirtschaft kein Maßstab.



> Jeder hat das Recht von einer künstlichen Verknappung zu profitieren. Wäre es nicht so, gäbe es keine Collectors Editions.
> Wenn jetzt z.B. nur 1000 Versionen meines Buches in den Handel kommen, werden eben nur 1000 verkauft. Dann gibt es eben nur 1000 Versionen von *meinem* Produkt und *meiner* Leistung.
> Niemand hat das Recht, mein Produkt zu kopieren und somit gratis meine Leistung zu konsumieren, denn so sieht das Berufsbild eines Autors einfach nicht aus.
> 
> ...


 
Collectors Editions basieren aber ebenfalls primär auf der Künstlichen Verknappung des eigentlichen Produkts durch das Urheberrecht.

Das "Herr der Ringe vs. Harry Potter" Beispiel kann ich nicht nachvollziehen vor allem weil Rowling auch im Rahmen der aktuellen Schutzfristen bereits jetzt mehr verdient hat als Tolkien; so oder so sollte ein "Werk" nicht primär nach seinem kommerziellen Erfolg beurteilt werden, weder aus Sicht des Urhebers noch aus Sicht des eines Konsumenten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. November 2012)

Eine Geschichte, die ich mir ausdenke, ist keine öffentliche Information, sondern meine Leistung und sie wird der Allgemeinheit nicht zur Verfügung gestellt, auch wenn es dir nicht passt. 

Das Angebot an Informationen ist nicht unendlich, also ist der Preis auch nicht Null. Deine Sichtweise läuft hier mit der Realität nicht konform. 

Es gibt bei Büchern selten eine künstliche Verknappung und selbst wenn, würde es der Allgemeinheit nicht schaden. Wenn du ein Buch willst, kannst du es im Laden, oder als E-Book kaufen. Hast du zu wenig Geld, ist das dein Problem. Du hast kein Recht auf Bücher oder sonstiges. 

Es wird kein Privileg erteilt, für seine Leistung bezahlt zu werden. Das war viellicht früher mal, aber heute sicher nicht mehr. Ach ja, bring zuerst mal selber eine Leistung, bevor du anderen gestattest für ihre Arbeit bezahlt zu werden. 

Nur weil du es richtig findest, dass man alles was im Netz "erhältlich" ist, kopiert und verbreitet, heißt das nicht mal ansatzweise, dass es richtig ist. Du konsumierst damit eine Leistung die andere erbracht haben, ohne etwas dafür zu entrichten und das ist einfach asozial. 

Das Beispiel mit Herr der Ringe und Harry Potter sollte zeigen, dass es einfach anmaßend ist, wenn man eine Frist für den Verdienst an seiner eigenen Leistung fest legt. Damit würde man Künstler, die von ihrer Arbeit halbwegs leben könnten, behindern, wenn man sie dadurch zwingt, von ihrer Arbeit abzulassen und sich eine andere Verdienstmöglichkeit zu suchen. 
Wenn ein Künstler von seiner Arbeit leben kann, sollte keiner das Recht haben, ihm das zu verwehren, genauso wenig sollte man ihn aber auch fördern.

Ich kann schon verstehen, dass du ein Problem damit hast, dass sich manche mit ihren Werken bereichern, da ich genug kenne, die ein Problem mit Neid haben. 
Das gibt dir aber noch lange nicht das Recht zu bestimmen, wie viel oder bis wann jemand mit seiner Leistung verdienen darf. 
Das entscheidet alleine die Nachfrage und wenn die Qualität des Werkes hoch genug ist, hat der Künstler auch das Recht damit reich zu werden, da es einfach seine Leistung ist.


----------



## Superwip (26. November 2012)

> Eine Geschichte, die ich mir ausdenke, ist keine öffentliche Information, sondern meine Leistung und sie wird der Allgemeinheit nicht zur Verfügung gestellt, auch wenn es dir nicht passt.


 
Eine Geschichte, die du dir ausdenkst ist keine öffentliche Information.

Wenn du sie aufschreibst ist sie auch noch keine öffentliche Information.

Wenn du das Manuskript einem Freund zu lesen gibst ist sie auch noch keine öffentliche Information aber wenn der Freund die Geschichte kopiert gibt es die Geschichte dann zwei mal und du bist nichtmehr der einzige Besitzer der Geschichte.

Sobald die Geschichte veröffentlicht wurde, sei es in Buchform, sei es in elektronischer Form ist sie eine öffentliche Information, sie gehört nichtmehr dir, sie gehört allen.



> Das Angebot an Informationen ist nicht unendlich, also ist der Preis auch nicht Null. Deine Sichtweise läuft hier mit der Realität nicht konform.


 
Das Angebot an _Informationen_ (plural!) ist nicht unendlich. Aber darum geht es nicht; das Angebot einzelner, öffentlicher Informationen ist unendlich.



> Es gibt bei Büchern selten eine künstliche Verknappung und selbst wenn, würde es der Allgemeinheit nicht schaden. Wenn du ein Buch willst, kannst du es im Laden, oder als E-Book kaufen. Hast du zu wenig Geld, ist das dein Problem. Du hast kein Recht auf Bücher oder sonstiges.


 
Der Preis öffentlicher Informationen basiert immer und nur auf künstlicher Verknappung (durch das Urheberrecht).

Gäbe es die künstliche Verknappung nicht könnte jeder die Informationen unbegrenzt vervielfältigen.



> Nur weil du es richtig findest, dass man alles was im Netz "erhältlich" ist, kopiert und verbreitet, heißt das nicht mal ansatzweise, dass es richtig ist. Du konsumierst damit eine Leistung die andere erbracht haben, ohne etwas dafür zu entrichten und das ist einfach asozial.


 
Wie gesagt: Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen den Preis, nicht Produktions/Arbeitsaufwand und Nachfrage (das wäre ein typischer sozialistischer Ansatz) und auch nicht Qualität und Nachfrage.



> Das Beispiel mit Herr der Ringe und Harry Potter sollte zeigen, dass es einfach anmaßend ist, wenn man eine Frist für den Verdienst an seiner eigenen Leistung fest legt. Damit würde man Künstler, die von ihrer Arbeit halbwegs leben könnten, behindern, wenn man sie dadurch zwingt, von ihrer Arbeit abzulassen und sich eine andere Verdienstmöglichkeit zu suchen.
> Wenn ein Künstler von seiner Arbeit leben kann, sollte keiner das Recht haben, ihm das zu verwehren, genauso wenig sollte man ihn aber auch fördern.


 
Denkst du Tolkien hätte den Herrn der Ringe nicht veröffentlicht wenn er gewusst hätte das er nur 12 Jahre lang etwas daran verdienen kann?

Tolkien war übrigens weder Berufsautor noch hat er "sehr" viel mit seinen Büchern verdient; im Laufe seines Lebens war er vor allem Sprachwissenschaftler und hatte als solcher eine feste Anstellung, später als Proffessor an der Universität von Oxford, in dieser Rolle arbeitete er unter anderem beim _New English Dictionary, _übersetzte diverse Alt/Mittelenglische und Altnordische Texte und hielt Vorlesungen. Im ersten Weltkrieg war er außerdem Fernmeldeoffizier.

Sowohl den Hobbit als auch den Herrn der Ringe hat er soweit bekannt im Wesentlichen ohne Gewinnabsicht sondern eher als Hobby geschrieben, er hat jeweils jedenfallls erst nach einem Verlag gesucht als er das Buch im Wesentlichen fertig hatte.

Auch viele andere große Werke unserer Literatur sind definitiv ohne Gewinnabsicht entstanden, unter anderem praktisch _alles_ was aus der Antike erhalten geblieben ist.

Aber Bücher sind natürlich nicht die einzige Form von Informationen/Medien; einen Film etwa wie den Herr der Ringe Film könnte nur ein Milliardär alleine mit gutem Willen finanzieren; so ein Projekt muss wirtschaftlich vermarktet werden können, daher brauchen wir das Urheberrecht und nicht um Künstler "gerecht" zu bezahlen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. November 2012)

Herr der Ringe habe ich nicht wegen Tolkien selbst als Bespiel genommen, sondern wegen dem Umfang an Arbeit und der ist bei Büchern eben nicht gleich, was du mit einer fixen Frist einfach ignorieren würdest. 

Da es nicht unendlich viele Menschen gibt, kann die Anzahl an Informationen, egal welcher Art, nicht unendlich sein. Bitte hier nicht auch noch die Realität ignorieren. 

Relativ gibt es keine künstliche Verknappung. Jeder kann sich Bücher kaufen, wenn er das Geld hat. Dafür müsste man dann aber auch arbeiten gehen. 
Ein grundsätzliches Recht auf Bücher, Filme,... hast du aber nicht. 

Natürlich bestimmen Angebot und Nachfrage den Preis, aber da du einfach die Nachfrage ignorierst und damit den Preis entfernst, ignorierst du die freie Marktwirtschaft. 
Es ist ja schön, dass du die Welt als ein Sammelsurium an OpenSource siehst, nur ignorierst du hier wieder mal die Realität. 

Vielleicht solltest du den Artikel auf Wiki noch mal lesen, denn früher galt die Kunst zu schreiben als Gottesgeschenk und es wäre ein Problem gewesen, wenn man diese mit Gewinnabsicht ausgeführt hätte. 
In der freien Marktwirtschaft gibt es aber keinen Gott. 

Wenn ich eine Geschichte veröffentliche und dafür Geld sehen will, gehört sie ganz sicher nicht jedem. 
Es hat schon einen Grund, weswegen auf vielen Dingen ein Preisschild klebt, was aber manche, vor allem wenn es sich um digitale Medien handelt, einfach ignorieren, weil ihnen die Einsicht fehlt, dass man nicht einfach so die Leistung eines anderen konsumieren darf, ohne selbst etwas dafür aufzubringen. 

Es geht hier auch nicht darum, dass man Künstler gerecht bezahlt, sondern dass Künstler ihren Beruf ausüben und ggf. davon leben können, wenn sie *ihre Arbeit* gut machen. 
Hier sollte man nicht eingreifen dürfen, da keiner das Recht haben sollte, jemandem vorzuschreiben, wie viel oder wie lange er für seine Arbeit bezahlt wird, auch wenn man es demjenigen nicht gönnt.


----------



## Medcha (28. November 2012)

Sorry, für meine Abweseneheit.

Also, wo fange ich an. Ach ja, *ich kann Superwip nur in allen Punkten zustimmen!!!* Geistiges Eigentun ist ein Konstrukt der entsprechenden Lobbygruppen, um mehr Geld zu verdienen. Wo würden wir stehen, wenn man für die Anwendung des Satzes des Pythagoras Geld bezahlen müsste, vor allem WER verwaltet sein "geistiges Eigentum", die griechische Regierung? Na, dann wären die ja ausm Schneider.
Und sorry, Nailgun, ich manche deiner Beiträge hörst du dich wie so ein Lobbyist an. "Kein Recht auf...", das ist doch kompletter Blödsinn. Da ich Teil dieser Gesellschaft bin und durch meinen täglichen Input in diese Gesellschaft, habe ich selbstverständlich Rechte, die Informationen zu dieser Gesellschaft(Romane, Musik, Alltagsinformationen z.B.) betreffen. Dass ein Ballerspiel jetzt nun nicht unbedingt dazu gehört ist klar. Ballerspiele haben auch keinen weiteren Sinn als Kohle zu verdienen. Literatur wiederum hat ein ganz anderen Stellenwert in einer Gesellschaft, es ist Monitor UND Experimentierküche für neu Ideen. Und Ideen sind nun mal frei, Gedanken sind frei und der Motor für Entwicklung.

Normalerweise sind Leute, die so argumentieren wie du, auch der Meinung, dass es ungehinderten Fortschritt geben soll. Fange mal bitte an und überleg dir, welche Dinge in deinem Leben von dir stammen - 1%? Du dürftest keine Tomaten essen, war ja nicht deine Idee, du müsstest eine Radgebühr zahlen, oder hattest du das Rad erfunden, du dürftest nicht deutsch sprechen, oh Gott, wer hat sprechen erfunden, DER Neandertaler, der eine da hinten aus Timbuktu? (Sei nicht böse für meinen Sarkasmus.) AUßER du bezahlst immer artig. Das ist doch kompletter Blödsinn und wir werden von den Medien, die verdienen ja genau an dieser Stelle, schön voll gepumpt mit solchen Märchen und genug Menschen glauben das.

Diese ganzen Diskussionen können wir uns sparen. Ihr lieben Leut müsst nur endlich mal verstehen, dass es den Machern NUR ums Geld geht. Und wir diskutieren als ob da ein verborgener Sinn drin steckt. 

Freie Gedanken sind mit Abstand die größte Gefahr für reiche, mächtige Personen. Daher gibt es Zensur, Folter, Einschüchterungen, Gerichtsprozesse etc. das haben sicher nicht frei denkende Menschen erfunden. 

Wie du siehst, NAilgun, gibt es noch mehr Leute, die Superwips Meinung teilen. Und es werden täglich mehr. Allerdings muss man sich mit den Zusammenhängen WIRKLICH beschäftigen, das kostet Zeit und Áufwand, nur aus der Tagespresse kommt man nicht auf diese Schlüsse. 98% der Menschen, denen ich in meinem Leben begegnet bin, haben keinen blassen Schimmer von der Wirklichkeit. Die plappern nach, aber denken nicht wirklich nach, leider. Ich weiß auch vieles nicht, aber offensichtlich mehr - davon kann ich mir nichts kaufen und will auch keinen Applaus dafür, es scheint aber so zu sein. Also, bitte, sei schlau und nimm unsere Meinung mal hin und prüfe für dich, ob da was dran ist. Unterschätze die Vernetzung der Themen dabei nicht.

Ich verstehe deinen Standpunkt total unter den gegebenen Umständen, dennoch, schau mal unter der Plane nach.

Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. November 2012)

Natürlich geht es nur ums Geld. Ich geh ja auch nicht aus Spass arbeiten. 
Von dem Geld kaufe ich mir dann aber meine Tomaten, Räder, Medien,..., da ich für die Leistung anderer bezahle, wenn sie das möchten. 

Leider entwickelt sich aber, wie man an manchen hier sehen kann, eine Subgesellschaft, die der Meinung ist, auf alles ein Recht zu haben. 
Sämtliche Medien die man nur zum persönlichen Vergnügen konsumiert sind aber nur Luxus und darauf hat man kein Recht, auch wenn sich dadurch vielleicht jemand gegenüber besser verdienenden benachteiligt sieht. 

Für Dinge, die für den Fortschritt wichtig sind, gibt es sowieso ein begrenztes Nutzungsrecht, aber Romane, Filme, Musik,... zählen nunmal nicht dazu, auch wenn du sie unter deiner Plane konsumierst. 

Dass sich hier im Forum Leute finden lassen, die die selbe Meinung wie Superwip vertreten, wundert mich nicht, denn ähnliche Diskussionen hatte ich schon beim Thema Raubkopien.

Edit:
Wie viele Musiker oder Autoren hast du denn mit deinem Input in die Gesellschaft inspiriert?
Wahrscheinlich ist diese Zahl wohl auch unendlich. 

Wenn Künstler ein lebenslanges Recht auf ihre Werke haben, wird dadurch niemand behindert, oder würde dich ein Film interessieren, der zu 50% identisch mit einem anderen ist?
Solche Werke können einen inspirieren, aber keiner interessiert sich für nachgemachte Sachen, außer er hat dermaßen niedrige Ansprüche. 

Mit einer begrenzten Schutzfrist würde man auch nur erreichen, dass bei Neuauflagen garantiert nicht der Richtige, also der Verfasser des Werkes, daran verdient und das wäre mMn einfach falsch.


----------



## Superwip (28. November 2012)

> Herr der Ringe habe ich nicht wegen Tolkien selbst als Bespiel genommen, sondern wegen dem Umfang an Arbeit und der ist bei Büchern eben nicht gleich, was du mit einer fixen Frist einfach ignorieren würdest.


 
Wieso "ignoriert" man den Umfang von Werken wenn man die Schutzfristen kürzt?

Ein Aufwendiges Werk braucht in der Regel nicht wesentlich länger um erfolgreich zu sein als ein weniger aufwendiges und der Erfolg hält auch nicht unbedingt länger an.



> Relativ gibt es keine künstliche Verknappung. Jeder kann sich Bücher kaufen, wenn er das Geld hat. Dafür müsste man dann aber auch arbeiten gehen.
> Ein grundsätzliches Recht auf Bücher, Filme,... hast du aber nicht.


 
Natürlich gibt es -durch das Urheberrecht- im Rahmen der Schutzfristen eine künstliche Verknappung indem der Urheber/_Rechteinhaber_ exklusiv berechtigt ist ein bestimmtes Werk zu kopieren/zu verkaufen.

Das ist eine Künstliche Verknappung in Form eines gesetzlich festgelegten Monopols. Ohne eine solche Künstliche Verknappung sind Informationen, zumindest digitale Informationen unbegrenzt verfügbar und damit praktisch nichts wert.



> Natürlich bestimmen Angebot und Nachfrage den Preis, aber da du einfach die Nachfrage ignorierst und damit den Preis entfernst, ignorierst du die freie Marktwirtschaft.
> Es ist ja schön, dass du die Welt als ein Sammelsurium an OpenSource siehst, nur ignorierst du hier wieder mal die Realität.


 
Die Nachfrage ist bedeutungslos wenn das Angebot *unbegrenzt* ist.

Der Preis wird in zwei Fällen zu 0: einerseits wenn die Nachfrage 0 ist (klar: was niemand will ist nichts wert) -unabhängig vom Angebot!- und andererseits wenn das Angebot unbegrenzt ist. Ein praktisch unbegrenztes Angebot haben wir etwa bei Ressourcen wie Luft, zum Teil auch Wasser (vor allem Meerwasser, zumindest in Küstengebieten) aber eben auch bei (öffentlichen) Informationen. Öffentliche Informationen, zumindest digitale Informationen können eben ohne jeden Aufwand reproduziert werden, damit sind sie unbegrenzt verfügbar und ihr "natürlicher Preis" ist 0.



> Vielleicht solltest du den Artikel auf Wiki noch mal lesen, denn früher galt die Kunst zu schreiben als Gottesgeschenk und es wäre ein Problem gewesen, wenn man diese mit Gewinnabsicht ausgeführt hätte.
> In der freien Marktwirtschaft gibt es aber keinen Gott.


 
Die Wikipedia ist auch "für Gottes Lohn" entstanden. Hat gut funktioniert.

Natürlich: alleine auf Basis freiwilliger Arbeit kann man nicht/kaum etwa ein großes Filmprojekt realisieren aber dafür gibt es ja das Urheberrecht und seine Schutzfisten, die eben solch Unternehmungen wirtschaftlich möglich machen sollten- allerdings sollten die Schutzfristen so kurz wie möglich sein.



> Es geht hier auch nicht darum, dass man Künstler gerecht bezahlt, sondern dass Künstler ihren Beruf ausüben und ggf. davon leben können, wenn sie *ihre Arbeit* gut machen.
> Hier sollte man nicht eingreifen dürfen, da keiner das Recht haben sollte, jemandem vorzuschreiben, wie viel oder wie lange er für seine Arbeit bezahlt wird, auch wenn man es demjenigen nicht gönnt.


 
Wenn ein Künstler nicht von seiner Kunst leben kann... Pech gehabt!

Arbeitskraft ist eine Form von Kapital, wenn man diese nicht wirtschaftlich investiert verdient man eben wenig/nichts, wenn man sich das nicht leisten kann sollte man seine Strategie überdenken.

Ich sehe keinen Grund warum Künstler ein Recht darauf haben sollten ein Einkommen aus ihrer Kunst zu bestreiten. Wenn sie es schaffen: Schön für sie. Wenn nicht: Pech gehabt!

Im Gegensatz dazu sehe ich keinen Anlass warum man die Verbreitung von Informationen künstlich beschränken sollte nur um einer Minderheit (den Künstlern) ein schönes Leben zu bescheren.



> Leider entwickelt sich aber, wie man an manchen hier sehen kann, eine Subgesellschaft, die der Meinung ist, auf alles ein Recht zu haben.
> Sämtliche Medien die man nur zum persönlichen Vergnügen konsumiert sind aber nur Luxus und darauf hat man kein Recht, auch wenn sich dadurch vielleicht jemand gegenüber besser verdienenden benachteiligt sieht.


 
Jeder sollte ein Recht auf jedes unbegrenzt verfügbare Gut haben, völlig unabhängig davon ob es sich um ein "Luxusgut" handelt und ob er irgendetwas dazu beigetragen hat. Wieso auch nicht?

Wer eine Information besitzen will muss sie geheim halten. Die Informationstechnik liefert uns geeignete (Verschlüsselungs-)methoden um vor allem digitale Medien/Informationen jeglicher Art hier entsprechend zu schützen.

Wer eine Information veröffentlichen, daher der Öffentlichkeit zur Verfügung stellen will muss sich der Tatsache bewusst sein das er die Information fortan mit allen teilt, die eine Kopie anfertigen/bekommen (was die Informationstechnik ebenfalls einfach möglich macht).

Es gibt keine Möglichkeit eine Information zu veröffentlichen und zu behalten. Das schließt sich prinzipiell aus. Alle öffentlichen Informationen sind Allgemeingut, es gibt kein "geistiges Eigentum".

Will man Informationen verkaufen muss man sicherstellen das man die einzige Quelle einer bestimmten Information ist, die Information darf also im Normalfall (noch) nicht öffentlich sein. Nun macht das Urheberrecht den Urheber auf gesetzlicher Basis willkürlich zur einzigen (legalen) Quelle einer Information indem es ihn mit einem _rechtlichen Monopol_ ausstattet. Aus Marktwirtschaftlicher, utilitaristischer und auch meiner Sicht lässt sich dieser willkürliche Eingriff nur dadurch begründen das dadurch die wirtschaftliche Produktion aufwendiger Werke ermöglicht wird.

Das die Monopolisten aka Urheber und sonstige Rechteinhaber ihre Monopolstellung nicht aufgeben wollen ist (wie in vielen anderen Fällen, siehe aktuell etwa das Glücksspielmonopol in Österreich) aus ihrer Sicht naheliegend aber keineswegs unterstützenswert.



> Mit einer begrenzten Schutzfrist würde man auch nur erreichen, dass bei Neuauflagen garantiert nicht der Richtige, also der Verfasser des Werkes, daran verdient und das wäre mMn einfach falsch.


 
Ein reduzieren der Schutzfristen auf 12 Jahre würde dazu führen das nach 12 Jahren _niemand_ mehr an einem "Werk" (bzw. der Verteilung von Kopien eines Werks) verdienen würde, das Werk würde sich frei, legal und selbstständig im Internet oder per Datenträgertausch verbreiten.

Möglicherweise würde auch irgendjemand Kopien auch in physischer Form weiterhin vermarkten, etwa (Papier-)Bücher, DVDs oder Blu-Rays aber auch hier müsste man sich angesichts der kostenlosen Konkurrenz sehr an die Herstellungskosten annähern, die Gewinnspannen wären so oder so sehr niedrig. Ausnahmen sind eventuell Versionen, die mit "physischen Extras" punkten können, etwa "Collectors Editions" mit irgendwelchen Beilagen oder besonders schön gestaltete Bücher aber das ist dann ja auch nicht das Werk des Urhebers der eigentlichen Information- warum sollte er daran verdienen? Der Urheber könnte natürlich ebenfalls -wie alle anderen auch- das Werk weiterhin vermarkten sofern es dann noch einen Markt gibt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. November 2012)

> nur um einer Minderheit (den Künstlern) ein schönes Leben zu bescheren


Neid ist etwas hässliches. 

Nochmal zum Mitschreiben:
Nichts auf dieser Welt ist unendlich vorhanden, nicht mal digitale Informationen, da es nicht unendlich viel Speicherplatz gibt, also kann der Preis nicht Null sein. 

Du solltest schön langsam mal aufhören es als anerkannten Fakt hinzustellen, dass es kein geistiges Eigentum gibt. Das ist nur deine Meinung. 

Ich kann aber deine Einstellung schon verstehen, denn es gibt leider sehr viele von dieser Sorte. 
Wieso arbeiten, wenn der Staat einen auch so versorgt?
Wieso für Medien zahlen, wenn man alles gratis aus dem Netz bekommt?
Wieso selber etwas leisten, wenn schon andere Leistung bringen?

Und dann besitzen manche auch noch die Frechheit anderen zu gestatten, wie lange sie von ihrer Leistung profitieren dürfen. 

Das muss nicht alles auf dich zutreffen, aber deine asoziale Grundeinstellung ist nicht zu übersehen. 
Wenn ein Künstler von seiner Arbeit leben kann, soll man ihm diese Möglichkeit nicht nehmen, denn dann sitzt er wenigstens nicht am Arbeitsamt rum, oder sind in deiner Welt auch die Arbeitsplätze unendlich vorhanden? 

Edit:
Den Umfang eines Werkes ignoriert man mit Schutzfristen deswegen, weil manche eben länger an einem Buch arbeiten als andere. 
Einer braucht Jahre, ein anderer Monate oder nur Wochen und damit behandelst du Künstler wieder mal nicht gleich.

Dann stellt sich noch die Frage, wieso man einen Tag vor Ablauf der Frist zahlen soll, danach aber nicht mehr. Das ist einfach lächerlich, da es auch nach der Frist noch immer die Leistung des Künstlers ist. 

Eine künstlich Verknappung gibt es normalerweise wirklich nicht.
Wenn du ein Buch willst, musst du es nur im Laden kaufen. Willst du ein EBook, musst du nur für den Download zahlen. 
Das wäre eigentlich kein Problem, wenn manche nicht der Meinung wären, dass ihnen ihre Existenz alleine das Recht gibt, die Leistung eines anderen gratis zu konsumieren.


----------



## Superwip (28. November 2012)

> Nochmal zum Mitschreiben:
> Nichts auf dieser Welt ist unendlich vorhanden, nicht mal digitale Informationen, da es nicht unendlich viel Speicherplatz gibt, also kann der Preis nicht Null sein.


 
Digitale Informationen sind nicht unendlich vorhanden.

Aber sie sind _praktisch_ unbegrenzt verfügbar. Wie die Luft- die ist auch nicht unendlich aber praktisch unbegrenzt verfügbar, beides hat daher keinen Preis.



> Ich kann aber deine Einstellung schon verstehen, denn es gibt leider sehr viele von dieser Sorte.
> Wieso arbeiten, wenn der Staat einen auch so versorgt?
> Wieso für Medien zahlen, wenn man alles gratis aus dem Netz bekommt?
> Wieso selber etwas leisten, wenn schon andere Leistung bringen?


 
Leistung ist kein Maßstab.

Wenn man etwas leistet für das niemand zu zahlen bereit ist (etwa weil man es ohne nennenswerten Aufwand selber leisten kann, etwa das _Kopieren_ digitaler Informationen erstellen) oder etwas produziert was bereits (praktisch) unbegrenzt verfügbar ist (etwa Kopien öffentlicher Informationen) dann darf man sich nicht wundern wenn man nichts/nicht viel damit verdienen kann.



> Edit:
> Den Umfang eines Werkes ignoriert man mit Schutzfristen deswegen, weil manche eben länger an einem Buch arbeiten als andere.
> Einer braucht Jahre, ein anderer Monate oder nur Wochen und damit behandelst du Künstler wieder mal nicht gleich.


 
Mit längeren Schutzfristen werden die Künstler nicht "gleicher" behandelt da man mit Werken, deren Produktion aufwendiger war/länger gedauert hat in der Regel nicht prinzipiell länger etwas verdienen kann.

Natürlich würde ein Herabsetzen der Schutzfristen verschiedene Branchen verschieden stark treffen, ein Film läuft etwa nach 12 Jahren üblicherweise in der x. Wiederholung im Free-TV während man ein Buch immernoch effektiv verkaufen kann.



> Eine künstlich Verknappung gibt es normalerweise wirklich nicht.
> Wenn du ein Buch willst, musst du es nur im Laden kaufen. Willst du ein EBook, musst du nur für den Download zahlen.


 
Natürlich gibt es eine künstliche Verknappung. Dadurch das der Urheber/Rechteinhaber ein *Monopol* auf die Produktion von Kopien hat kontrolliert er das Angebot und damit den Preis -zu seinen Gunsten-. Er legt irgendeinen Preis fest, den er gerne hätte und wer die Information will muss den Preis bezahlen, _Konkurrenz ist verboten_.

Ein rechtliches Monopol bedeutet immer eine künstliche Verknappung außer der Monopolist verkauft seine Produkte so billig das eine Konkurrenz auch auf dem freien Markt keine Chance hätte oder er verschenkt seine Produkte sogar, beides ist in der Regel bekanntlich nicht der Fall.

Weiters muss man bei einem EBook freilich nicht _nur für den Download_ bezahlen, wenn es so wäre würde eine Internet Flatrate ja einer EBook Flatrate entsprechen...


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. November 2012)

Für dich sind Informationen vielleicht theoretisch unbegrenzt verfügbar, praktisch ist das aber ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit und selbst wenn es der Fall sein sollte, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass deswegen auch Filme, Bücher,... unbegrenzt verfügbar sind, weswegen in beiden Fällen der Wert nicht Null sein kann. 
Du kannst es dir noch so oft einreden, die Realität wird sich wegen dir nicht ändern. 



> Wenn man etwas leistet für das niemand zu zahlen bereit ist (etwa weil man es ohne nennenswerten Aufwand selber leisten kann, etwa das Kopieren digitaler Informationen erstellen) oder etwas produziert was bereits (praktisch) unbegrenzt verfügbar ist (etwa Kopien öffentlicher Informationen) dann darf man sich nicht wundern wenn man nichts/nicht viel damit verdienen kann.


Zusammengefasst heißt das nur, dass man sich als Künstler über mangelnden Verdienst nicht wundern braucht, wenn asoziale Elemente nichts für seine Arbeit bezahlen wollen. 
Das was du wahrscheinlich sagen wolltest:
Wenn man als Künstler nichts verkaufen kann, wird man nichts verdienen und muss sich eine andere Arbeit suchen. 
Etwas anderes habe ich auch nie behauptet, aber du ignorierst die Leistung eines andern einfach, wenn du ihm vorschreibst, wie lange er an seiner Leistung verdienen darf.  



> Natürlich gibt es eine künstliche Verknappung. Dadurch das der Urheber/Rechteinhaber ein Monopol auf die Produktion von Kopien hat kontrolliert er das Angebot und damit den Preis -zu seinen Gunsten-. Er legt irgendeinen Preis fest, den er gerne hätte und wer die Information will muss den Preis bezahlen, Konkurrenz ist verboten.


Das ist Blödsinn. Natürlich gibt es Konkurrenz, da es mehr als nur einen Künstler gibt.  
Da du aber Bücher kaufen kannst, gibt es keine künstliche Verknappung. Ok, bei Comicbüchern schon, da es normalerweise keine Neuauflagen gibt. Zum Glück. 
Wenn bestimmte Bücher nicht mehr gedruckt werden, gibt es natürlich auch eine künstliche Verknappung, aber das liegt dann an einer zu geringen Nachfrage. 

Irgendwie habe ich bei dir aber das Gefühl, dass deine Internet Flatrate für dich auch eine Medien Flatrate ist. Das ist allerdings nur eine Annahme die auf deiner Argumentation beruht. 

Du hast einfach kein Recht auf Bücher, Filme, Musik,..
Egal wie du es drehst und wendest, es sind und bleiben Luxusgüter und niemand hat ein Recht auf Luxus.


----------



## Superwip (29. November 2012)

> Für dich sind Informationen vielleicht theoretisch unbegrenzt verfügbar, praktisch ist das aber ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit und selbst wenn es der Fall sein sollte, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass deswegen auch Filme, Bücher,... unbegrenzt verfügbar sind, weswegen in beiden Fällen der Wert nicht Null sein kann.
> Du kannst es dir noch so oft einreden, die Realität wird sich wegen dir nicht ändern.


 
Öffentliche Informationen sind praktisch unbegrenzt verfügbar weil "sehr leicht" und beliebig praktisch ohne Materialeinsatz vervielfältigbar.

Das liegt klar auf der Hand und ist völlig unbestreitbar; wenn da das nicht verstehen _willst_ kann ich das wohl leider auch nicht ändern.



> Das was du wahrscheinlich sagen wolltest:
> Wenn man als Künstler nichts verkaufen kann, wird man nichts verdienen und muss sich eine andere Arbeit suchen.
> Etwas anderes habe ich auch nie behauptet, aber du ignorierst die Leistung eines andern einfach, wenn du ihm vorschreibst, wie lange er an seiner Leistung verdienen darf.


 
Niemand darf ungerechtfertigter Weise sein Einkommen durch ein rechtliches Monopol, welches die freie Marktwirtschaft untergräbt verdienen. Und genau das tun Urheber/Rechteinhaber, welche Kopien von Informationen verkaufen.

Es gibt kein geistiges Eigentum.

Die Urheber/Rechteinhaber sollten über jeden Tag froh sein, den sie von dem Verwertungs/Kopier Monopol welches sie erhalten haben auf Kosten der restlichen Gesellschaft profitieren dürfen.



> Das ist Blödsinn. Natürlich gibt es Konkurrenz, da es mehr als nur einen Künstler gibt.


 
Es geht hier aber nicht um Informationen oder Bücher im Allgemeinen sondern um eine bestimmte Information im speziellen. Und diese darf der Urheber/Rechteinhaber während der -aktuell völlig überzogenen- Schutzfrist exklusiv kopieren, verwerten und Kopien verkaufen, er ist damit *durch ein Monopol* vor Konkurrenz geschützt. 

Monopole, zumindest rechtliche Monopole darf es in der freien Marktwirtschaft eigentlich nicht geben; in der Praxis gibt es Ausnahmen, welche aber mehr oder weniger begründet sein sollten; im Fall von _Informationen_ liegt die Erklärung auf der Hand: gäbe es das Urheberrecht und die damit verbundenen Schutzfristen nicht wäre die Produktion von "Werken", welche große Investitionen erfordern unwirtschaftlic, solche Werke würden kaum noch produziert werden was aus utilitaristischer Sicht von Nachteil wäre.



> Du hast einfach kein Recht auf Bücher, Filme, Musik,..
> Egal wie du es drehst und wendest, es sind und bleiben Luxusgüter und niemand hat ein Recht auf Luxus.


 
1) Bin ich da anderer Meinung: _Informationen_ bedeuten _Bildung_ und Bildung ist für dich hoffentlich auch kein Luxus. Das gilt für (fast) jede Art von Information wenn auch für manche mehr als für andere. Auf die Chance das gesamte Wissen der Menschheit frei verfügbar zu machen dürfen wir nicht aus Rücksicht auf die Pfründe einiger weniger verzichten.

2) Jedes frei und unbegrenzt verfügbare Gut sollte der Menschheit frei zugänglich gemacht werden, unabhängig davon ob es sich um ein "Luxusgut" handelt. Öffentliche Informationen sind prinzipiell ein unbegrenzt verfügbares Allgemeingut.


______________
Ich sehe die Diskussion dreht sich im Kreis; wenn dir oder sonstwem nichts neues einfällt werde ich hier aussteigen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. November 2012)

Dass die Diskussion sinnlos ist, habe ich schon mal erwähnt. 

Ein Recht auf Bildung hast du natürlich, aber das schließt nicht das gesamte Wissen der Menschheit mit ein, weswegen du kein Recht auf jedes Buch hast. 

Wir können uns aber darauf einigen, dass in deiner Welt Informationen unbegrenzt verfügbar sind. Die Realität sieht zwar anders aus, da es nicht unendlich viele Menschen und nicht unendlich viel Speicherplatz gibt, aber wenn du mit dieser fadenscheinigen Ausrede deine asoziale Sicht der Dinge rechtfertigen willst, kannst du das ruhig machen. 
Es ist sowieso etwas sinnlos, einem Studenten etwas von Arbeit zu erzählen. 

Dass du aber anderen etwas neidig bist, oder es ihnen einfach nicht gönnst, finde ich schon etwas peinlich.

Ach ja, in der wirklichen Welt gibt es geistiges Eigentum und keine künstliche Verknappung. 
Du kannst dir Bücher kaufen, wenn du welche willst.


----------



## Medcha (29. November 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Dass die Diskussion sinnlos ist, habe ich schon mal erwähnt.
> 
> Ein Recht auf Bildung hast du natürlich, aber das schließt nicht das gesamte Wissen der Menschheit mit ein, weswegen du kein Recht auf jedes Buch hast.
> 
> ...


 Sorry, dass zu sagen: aber du benimmst dich gerade etwas peinlich. Du stellst ihn als Irren da, der in seiner Welt schmort. Hmm, das ist kein gutes Argument für deinen Standpunkt. Leider für dich, hat er recht mit allem, was er sagt. Und sei nicht böse, aber du argumentierst auch nicht gerade tief gehend. Das kann man gut an deinem platten Antwortsatz zu meiner Post sehen: "Ja, klar, es geht immer ums Geld." Das ist Ebene 1, verusch doch mal Ebene 2 oder höher, dann wirst du Superwip auch langsam verstehen. Superwip hat wunderbar erklärt wie es aussieht. Sicherlich ist alles nur eine "Meinung", aber manche sind eben näher dran als andere. Und du wiederholst halt einfach den Tenor der Industrie und seinen Lobbygruppen. Die Medien haben da ganze Arbeit geleistet.

Und das mit den Künstlern, da verstehe ich dein Verhalten nun überhaupt nicht. Ich hör keinen Neid bei Superwip, er hat doch ganz sachlich beschrieben, warum es völlig irre ist, solchen Leuten flächendeckend eine Lebensgrundlage durch diese künstlichen Eingriffe zu "schenken". Ich habe das in meinen verschiedenen Berufen bisher auch nicht gehabt. Ein Freund von mir ist Künstler, sehr erfolglos und ist auch der MEinung er müsste schon reich sein. Viele von denen sind einfach Spinner und ich war selbst Künstler und kenne viele. Spinner.

N paar Themen zum Stöbern für dich: Geldverteilung, Banken, Zinsen, künstlich geneierte Märkte, Patente und als Gegenspieler das Thema Nachhaltigkeit, hat tausend Facetten. Immer natürlich dabei die Wirkung auf die Gesellschaft in sozialer Hinsicht einrechnen und du verstehst langsam, warum dir solch ein Unsinn erzählt wird, den du hier wiederholst. Nicht böse gemeint, aber wenn du mit dutzenden Post diskutieren willst, musst du damit rechnen, dass vielleicht einer mehr weiß als du. Und, sorry, das scheint der Fall zu sein. Nicht schlimm, aber Begriffe wie "asozial" passen dann überhaupt nicht.

Du siehst, ich versuche dich lieber zu überzeugen, so dass du vielleicht Interesse bekommst, dich mit den oder anderen Themen etwas tiefer zu beschäftigen, als dich zu beleidigen. Wir alle haben mehr davon, wenn immer mehr Menschen die Zusammenhänge WIRKLICH verstehen. Mit Allgemeinbildung hat das nichts zu tun, die nutzt einem da nicht so viel.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. November 2012)

Sorry, aber nur weil du der Meinung bist, dass du "näher dran" bist, muss das noch lange nicht der Fall sein, da es nur deine Meinung ist. 

Wenn du meine Beiträge gelesen und verstanden hättest, hättest du auch mitbekommen, dass ich gegen jede Förderung von Künstlern bin (Abgabe bei Sat-Recievern, HDs,...), also soll keiner bezahlt werden, nur weil er Künstler ist. 
Er soll nur bezahlt werden, wenn man seine Werke konsumiert, denn es ist seine Leistung und durch die Schutzrechte ermöglicht man überhaupt erst eine Marktwirtschaft in dem Bereich. 
Was ist dir lieber, jemand der von seiner Kunst leben kann, da sie durch Rechte geschützt ist, oder jemand der wegen zeitlich begrenzten Rechten auf Kosten anderer Steurzahler lebt, da er für seine erbrachte Leistung irgendwann nicht mehr bezahlt wird?

Keine Sorge, ich habe Superwip schon verstanden und solche Meinungen habe ich auch schon oft genug von Raubkopierern gehört, die auch der Meinung sind, dass ihnen alles geschenkt werden muss. 
Er hat gefragt, wozu man den Künstlern mit den Schutzrechten ein schönes Leben bescheren soll und das ist einfach nur Neid, denn ihm kann es egal sein, wie viel jemand mit seiner Arbeit verdient. 
Wenn er dann auch noch physikalische Unmöglichkeiten als Fakt hin stellt, kann ich nicht anders argumentieren. 
Nichts auf dieser Welt ist praktisch oder theoretisch unendlich verfügbar. Das ist nunmal die Realität. 

Der Beruf eines Autors z.B. sieht es nunmal vor, dass er Bücher schreibt und wenn sie gut sind, kann er sie verkaufen. Er stellt also ein Produkt her, durch *seine* Leistung. 
Durch die Schutzrechte wird ihm dann ermöglicht, von seiner Arbeit zu leben, wenn er gut ist. 
Dadurch funktioniert das System "Angebot und Nachfrage" überhaupt erst. 

So, wo kommt jetzt der Punkt, wo ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt plötzlich alle anderen sein Produkt gratis bekommen sollen?
Wieso bist du der Meinung, ein Recht auf die Leistung eines anderen zu haben? Das wäre nämlich asozial. 
Ist es wirklich so ein Problem, für Bücher, Filme, Musik,.. zu bezahlen? Es sind doch nur ein paar Euro. 

Wie viel Geld der Künstler mit seiner Arbeit verdient ist doch egal, denn es ändert nichts daran, dass es seine Leistung ist. Durch die Rechte an seiner Arbeit wird auch niemand behindert, da solche Medien nicht für den Fortschritt notwendig sind. Werke können einen von mir aus zu neuen Werken inspirieren, aber Kopien sind uninteressant. 

Alles in allem ist das ein Punkt, der einem völlig egal sein kann. Einzig die Förderungen, solange sie vom Staat kommen, sehe ich als Problem, denn wieso sollte ich Unfähige finanzieren?
Das sind nämlich künstliche Eingriffe, die manchen ein Leben auf Kosten anderer finanzieren, was wieder asozial ist. Das sollte man kritisieren und nicht wie viel Geld jemand für seine Arbeit bekommt.


----------



## bofferbrauer (30. November 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Der Beruf eines Autors z.B. sieht es nunmal vor, dass er Bücher schreibt und wenn sie gut sind, kann er sie verkaufen. Er stellt also ein Produkt her, durch *seine* Leistung.
> Durch die Schutzrechte wird ihm dann ermöglicht, von seiner Arbeit zu leben, wenn er gut ist.
> Dadurch funktioniert das System "Angebot und Nachfrage" überhaupt erst.
> 
> ...



Im Angegebenen Punkt gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht. Allerdings stört mich, wie es in der Praxis aussieht - die fixe 70-Jahre-Bindung vom Copyright. Es sollte mit dem Tod des Authors erlischen und in den Open Domain fallen. Man sieht ja z.b. bei Michael Jacksons Familie ganz gut, wohin das bisherige System führt. Ich denke, Michael Jackson würde sich gleich mehrfach im Grabe umdrehen, würde er mitkriegen was um sein Erbe geschah und geschieht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. November 2012)

Ich habe schon erwähnt, dass ich kein Problem damit habe, wenn die Rechte nicht vererbbar sind, da die Erben mit dem Erstellen der Werke nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## Superwip (2. Dezember 2012)

Hm... ich denke du hast meinen Standpunkt immernoch nicht verstanden...

Das ist der Knackpunkt:


> Der Beruf eines Autors z.B. sieht es nunmal vor, dass er Bücher schreibt und wenn sie gut sind, kann er sie verkaufen.


 
*"Künstler sein" ist kein Beruf!*

Das ist zuallererst ein Hobby, wie etwa "Sportler sein", nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Wenn man jetzt, etwa als Designer oder Architekt irgendwelche _Auftragskunstwerke_ anfertigt -und nur dann!- ist man "Profikünstler". Im Allgemeinen hat ein Künstler aber meiner Meinung nach keinen Anspruch darauf irgendetwas mit seinen Werken zu verdienen, ob er sie veröffentlicht oder nicht.

Der Sinn des Urheberrechts und der Schutzfristen ist nicht die Bezahlung der Künstler (das ist eher ein "ungewollter" Nebeneffekt) sondern ausschließlich eine Möglichkeit das sich große Kunstprojekte marktwirtschaftlich finanzieren können wobei als Nebeneffekt auch die "kleinen" Künstler profitieren, da es kaum sinnvoll/fair möglich wäre "große" von "kleinen" Projekten zu unterscheiden; ein Ansatz in diese Richtung sollte aber sehrwohl gemacht werden: der Urheberrechtsschutz sollte (ähnlich wie ein Patent) nur für Werke gelten, die vor der Veröffentlichung kostenpflichtig registriert werden und nicht automatisch für alles.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Dezember 2012)

Wenn aber Künstler ihre Werke quasi patentieren müssen, brichst du der Kunst das Genick und man kann auch beruflich als Künstler tätig sein. 

Zitat von Wiki:


> Künstlerische Berufe
> 
> Typische Kunstberufe nach Kunstfach sind:
> Bildende Kunst: Bildhauer – Medailleur – Maler – Medienkünstler – Grafiker – Konzeptkünstler
> ...



Deine Definition von Künstler passt hier also nicht, denn das sind offensichtlich anerkannte Berufe.


----------



## Superwip (2. Dezember 2012)

> Wenn aber Künstler ihre Werke quasi patentieren müssen, brichst du der Kunst das Genick


 
Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass das nicht so ist- damit würden nur lächerliche Ansprüche von Hobbykünstlern vermieden werden.



> und man kann auch beruflich als Künstler tätig sein.


 
Das habe ich auch nicht bestritten, das sollte aber nicht die Regel sein und nicht von gesetzlicher Seite gefördert werden.

Man kann auch "Progamer" sein.



> Deine Definition von Künstler passt hier also nicht, denn das sind offensichtlich anerkannte Berufe.


 
Das ist nur Knoventionssache doch eine Konvention kann man -und sollte man in diesem Fall- ändern.


----------



## Verminaard (2. Dezember 2012)

Weil du nicht bereit bist, fuer Sachen zu zahlen, die man leicht im digitalen Zeitalter vervielfaeltigen kann, soll man eine ganze Berufsgruppe fuer null und nichtig erklaeren?
Diesen Leuten soll man weiterhin vermitteln: verdiene dein Geld fuer deinen Lebensunterhalt in anderer Form, aber mach deine bisherige Arbeit genau so wie du sie bisher gemacht hast, nur sollst du dafuer kein Geld mehr bekommen.
Du forderst Leute auf, irgendwas fuer dich, und Andere die nicht zahlen wollen, fuer umsonst zu machen.
Ihre Zeit fuer dich und Andere aufzubringen und nicht wirklich dafuer entschaedigt zu werden.

Sag doch gleich in klaren knappen Worten was du wirklich willst.
Deine ellenlangen Posts machen ja deine Aussagen auch nicht besser.
Fuehrt nur dazu das das kaum noch wer liest.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Dezember 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass das nicht so ist- damit würden nur lächerliche Ansprüche von Hobbykünstlern vermieden werden.
> 
> Das habe ich auch nicht bestritten, das sollte aber nicht die Regel sein und nicht von gesetzlicher Seite gefördert werden.
> 
> ...


Hast du überhaupt irgendwas von dem was ich dir gesagt habe verstanden?
Hobbykünstler haben keinen Anspruch, wenn sie nichts produzieren, das sie auch verkaufen können, außerdem habe ich schon erwähnt, dass es keine staatliche Förderung für Künstler geben soll. 
Künstler sollten einfach als Selbstständige geführt werden, die für sämtliche Sachen auch selbst aufkommen müssen. 

Also soll man Konventionen ändern, damit du mehr Vorteile hast?
Dann sollten auch, nach meiner festen Überzeugung, sämtliche Studenten ihr komplettes Studium finanzieren und nicht auf der Tasche der arbeitenden Bevölkerung liegen, nur damit sie ihre Berufswünsche verwirklichen können. 
Das System in den USA gefällt mir hier sehr gut.


----------



## Superwip (2. Dezember 2012)

> Weil du nicht bereit bist, fuer Sachen zu zahlen, die man leicht im digitalen Zeitalter vervielfaeltigen kann, soll man eine ganze Berufsgruppe fuer null und nichtig erklaeren?


 
Nein.

Auch wenn alle meine hier formulierten Forderungen -die fast 1:1 mit den in der News beschriebenen Vorschlägen der US-Republikanischen Studiengruppe übereinstimmen- könnte es weiterhin _Berufskünstler_ geben.

Man könnte nur nichtmehr ohne weiteres an der Verfielfältigung öffentlicher Werke verdienen, insbesondere nicht an solchen Werken, die nicht von Beginn an als kommerzielle Werke geplant wurden. "Freie Werke" sollten die Regel sein und nicht die Ausnahme.



> Diesen Leuten soll man weiterhin vermitteln: verdiene dein Geld fuer deinen Lebensunterhalt in anderer Form, aber mach deine bisherige Arbeit genau so wie du sie bisher gemacht hast, nur sollst du dafuer kein Geld mehr bekommen.
> Du forderst Leute auf, irgendwas fuer dich, und Andere die nicht zahlen wollen, fuer umsonst zu machen.


 
So kann man es auch formulieren- klar ist jedenfalls: nur weil man irgendetwas veröffentlicht bedeutet das noch lange nicht das man -unabhängig vom Erfolg/der Verbreitung- irgendeinen Anspruch darauf hat etwas daran zu verdienen.

Wer als Künstler nicht damit klarkommt sollte

a) _Berufskünstler_ werden und Auftragsarbeiten _durchführen_ (je nach Kunstrichtung mehr oder weniger leicht möglich)

b) seine Werke eben nicht veröffentlichen- Pech gehabt.

Ich bin jedenfalls sehr zuversichtlich das die Vielfalt an Veröffentlichungen jeder Art bei der Durchsetzung dieser Forderungen nicht wesentlich sinken wird. Weder sinken die kommerziellen Erfolgsaussichten großer Projekte wie etwa von Filmen oder größeren Softwareprojekten wesentlich noch wird etwa irgendein "kleiner" Urheber, etwa ein Autor daran gehindert irgendetwas zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Dezember 2012)

Anscheinend hast du wirklich keine Ahnung, denn dadurch würde die Kunst extrem behindert, aber Hauptsache du kannst irgendwann auf alles gratis zugreifen. 

Ein Autor oder Maler der Auftragsarbeiten durchführt...


----------



## Superwip (3. Dezember 2012)

Wie viele berühmte/wertvolle Bilder sind denn aus kommerziellem Interresse ihrer Urheber entstanden? Wie viele davon waren Auftragsarbeiten? Und was bleibt dann noch übrig?
Und von dem Rest: was wäre nicht entstanden/veröffentlicht worden wenn das Urheberrecht nach den genannten Bedingungen reformiert worden wäre?

Wie viele literarische Werke sind aus kommerziellem Interresse der Urheber entstanden, wie viele waren Auftragsarbeiten?
Hier muss ich zugeben: vor allem im Bereich der _Trivialliteratur_ und der Sachbücher findet man hier sicher einiges; allerdings wären auch hier kommerzielle Werke weiter möglich, sie müssten nur entsprechend vor der Veröffentlichung registriert werden.

Auch muss man hier bedenken: Nachfrage schafft hier Angebot -unabhängig von möglichem marktwirtschaftlichem Erfolg-... was macht man, wenn man etwas will, das man nicht kaufen kann? Man macht es selbst! Und wenn man es dann teilen kann... wieso nicht? Ich denke das nichtkommerziell produzierte Literatur vor allem eventuelle Entfälle bei der Trivialliteratur sehr gut kompensieren könnte; ein gutes Beispiel in diesem Zusammenhang sind Kurzgeschichten: wer heute Kurzgeschichten veröffentlichen will hat mit wenigen Ausnahmen nurnoch eine Möglichkeit dazu: ins Internet stellen. Ohne Gewinnabsicht. Die gedruckte Kurzgeschichte ist fast ausgestorben, dennoch ist das Angebot meiner Meinung nach nicht wesentlich zurückgegangen.

Ein weiteres Beispiel aus einem völlig anderen Bereich sind "kleine Programme"; mit geringem Aufwand erstellbare Software kann heute fast nurnoch kostenfrei als freeware angeboten werden, da sonst schnell irgendeine -kostenlose- Alternative aus dem Boden wachsen würde; das schmälert das Angebot meiner Meinung nach jedoch nicht.

-> Ich bin daher sehr zuversichtlich das das Literaturangebot diese -und auch noch radikalere- Änderungen des Urheberrechts im Wesentlichen schadlos überstehen würde.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Dezember 2012)

Schön, dass du zuversichtlich bist und hier Beispiele aufzählst, die man auch gemütlich neben seinem Job machen kann. Es heißt ja nicht umsonst "Kurzgeschichte". 
Wirklich berühmte und wertvolle Bilder, wenn wir jetzt mal im Bereich über 1 Million € bleiben, wurden von Künstlern zu einer Zeit geschaffen, in der die Fähigkeit zu malen noch als Gottesgeschenk galt. Lass Gott hier bitte draußen. 
Heute wird sehr vieles fast nur noch für Geld gemacht und damit meine ich keine Auftragsarbeiten. 

Für ein gedrucktes Buch wirst du sowieso immer zahlen müssen, aber darum geht es ja nicht. 
Die Möglichkeit, einen Roman gratis anzubieten, gibt es Dank Internet schon länger, aber komischerweise gibt es keines der Bücher die mich interessieren legal und gratis im Internet. Auch bei uninteressanten Sachen fällt mir nichts ein. 
Woran das wohl liegen mag? 

Natürlich schafft die Nachfrage das Angebot, aber die Nachfrage nach kostenlosen Werken interessiert so gut wie niemanden der diese Werke herstellt. 
Du kannst auch nicht Hobby-Programmierer und -Schriftsteller mit denen vergleichen, die das eben nicht nur nebenbei machen. Es hat schon seinen Grund, weswegen große Programmme und Romane eben nicht so nebenbei entstehen. 

Aber es ist doch alles egal, solange du legal gratis Zugriff auf die Arbeit anderer hast. Vielleicht sollten die sich auch noch dafür bedanken, dass sie dir einen Gefallen erweisen durften.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (3. Dezember 2012)

An sich ist Superwips' Idee garnicht mal so schlecht, sie wird aber niemals funktionieren. Genauso wenig wie der Kommunismus funktioniert hat... Und warum ? Die Antwort ist ganz banal: KEINE MOTIVATION!
Warum sollte man sich denn noch Gedanken machen ? Weil man ein beinharter Utilitarist ist, oder was ?
"Hauptsache die Menschheit ist weiter(Nicht!) ist doch egal ob ich dafür eine Gegenleistung erhalte... "
Es ist ja noch nicht einmal so, dass die Menschen einen vorteil daraus ziehen würden niemand würde es mehr machen, der Star Trek Traum bleibt ein Traum, denn es gibt immer die Faulen die nur nehmen aber niemals geben.

Mal ganz ehrlich wenn ich hier lese, dass man sich selbst auf einer höheren Ebene des Erkennens bewegt und sich dann nicht einmal in simple Reaktionsabläufe hineinversetzten kann, dann sollte man das Gefasel doch bitte gleich sein lassen . 
Also soll ich meine Arbeit frei für alle Blutsauger zur Verfügung stellen, nur weil diese besagten Asozialen diese vielleicht kopieren könnten?, ich denke eher nicht. Das währe nämlich Fälschung MEINER Arbeit, die ICH verrichtet habe, die Gedankengänge die ICH gedacht habe! Diese Personen müssten MICH bezahlen um an MEINEM Wissen teilzuhaben. Das Wissen dürfen sie verbreiten aber das Werk aus erster Hand ist meine Arbeit und mein Verdienst.

Du gehst doch nicht zum einem Tutor und sagst dem, dass er dir alles was du wissen willst erzählen muss und das kostenlos, da es ja "öffentliches" Wissen ist. Der zeigt dir den Vogel und die Tür.
Wo ist denn der unterschied, wenn ich mein Wissen als Manuskript verfasse oder auf anderen Wegen zum Verkauf anbiete ? Die ungefilterte Version gibt es nur von mir denn Hans Peter Raubkopierer hat sich nicht die ganzen Gedanken gemacht, der kann die Informationen zwar kopieren und frei zugänglich machen, dass währe jedoch in höchstem Maße asozial, da er sich nie den Kopf über diese Informationen und das Wissen zerbrechen musste.

Solche Gedankengänge wie sie hier von Superwip und Medcha vertreten werden sind mir nicht unbekannt, auch ich habe ähnliche zahlreiche Male verfolgt, jedoch waren meine weniger von (scheinbarem) Neid auf Andere als von echtem Utilitarismus motiviert. 

mfg BM

EDIT: Zwei Frage Superwip:
1. Warum sollte Irgendjemand sein Wissen denn Veröffentlichen? Welchen Grund hat es, dass ein Mensch seine geistigen Ergüsse der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich macht? 
2. Welches Recht hast gerade du auf sämtliche Informationen der Welt zuzugreifen? Wer gibt dir den das RECHT ein Buch zu lesen?


----------



## nay (3. Dezember 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Buch kaufe dann gehört es nachher mir.
> 
> Nicht nur Physisch sondern auch mir seinem gesamten Inhalt. Ich darf ihn kopieren, weiterverkaufen oder veröffentlichen. Und einmal veröffentlicht gehört es allen.
> 
> ...


 
Was du schreibst ist dieser Piratenparteischwachsinn. Niemals würde sich so ein System etablieren, weil die Leute nicht so dumm sind ihr Zeug zu veröffentlichen wenn jeder es weiterverkaufen oder -verschenken dürfte.

Was würde also passieren wenn man das Urheberrecht aufhebt? Der geistige Schöpfer wird sein Werk nur mit einem Lizenzvertrag anbieten. Die Republikaner könnten Urheberrechte komplett aufheben es spielt keine Rolle. Solange es erlaubt ist Verträge abzuschließen wird es immer eine Art Urheberrecht geben.

Autoren und Musikproduzenten haben die Möglichkeit ihre Werke frei zu Verfügung zu stellen und ihr Urheberrecht einzuschränken bzw. aufzuheben. Konsumenten haben die Wahl urheberrechtlich geschütze Werke nicht zu kaufen. Reicht das nicht?

Die Lösung ist einfach: Kauf keine urheberrechtlich geschützten Sachen, zieh dir nur Kram, der public property ist und alle sind zufrieden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Dezember 2012)

Ein weiteres Problem ist hier, dass solche Lizenzverträge genauso wie Patente Geld kosten würden, denn den Papieraufwand bewältigt sicher niemand gratis und das würde Neueinsteigern den Anfang erschweren, wenn nicht sogar verhindern.


----------



## Superwip (4. Dezember 2012)

> Schön, dass du zuversichtlich bist und hier Beispiele aufzählst, die man auch gemütlich neben seinem Job machen kann. Es heißt ja nicht umsonst "Kurzgeschichte".
> Wirklich berühmte und wertvolle Bilder, wenn wir jetzt mal im Bereich über 1 Million € bleiben, wurden von Künstlern zu einer Zeit geschaffen, in der die Fähigkeit zu malen noch als Gottesgeschenk galt. Lass Gott hier bitte draußen.
> Heute wird sehr vieles fast nur noch für Geld gemacht und damit meine ich keine Auftragsarbeiten.


´

Die meisten berühmten und wertvollen Bilder, völlig egal aus welcher Epoche sind/waren Auftragswerke, die meisten übrigen sind einfach so gemalt worden, die wenigsten wurden aber gemacht um verkauft zu werden; das gilt sowohl für klassische, analoge gezeichnete/gemalte Bilder als auch für digitale Bilder und Fotos.

Bei den weniger bekannten Bildern sind wohl überhaupt die Meisten ohne jedes kommerzielle Interresse entstanden. Kopieren ist in diesem Bereich aber auch kein großes Problem, selbst eine völlige Abschaffung des Urheberrechts würde wertvolle Bilder nicht weniger wertvoll machen.

Und es gibt auch wirklich mehr als genug berühmte/wertvolle Bilder aus dem 20. Jahrhundert; du beweist hier nur deine Unkenntnis der Kunstgeschichte.



> Für ein gedrucktes Buch wirst du sowieso immer zahlen müssen, aber darum geht es ja nicht.
> Die Möglichkeit, einen Roman gratis anzubieten, gibt es Dank Internet schon länger, aber komischerweise gibt es keines der Bücher die mich interessieren legal und gratis im Internet. Auch bei uninteressanten Sachen fällt mir nichts ein.
> Woran das wohl liegen mag?


 
Es gibt mehr als genug Bücher legal und gratis im Internet wobei die meisten entweder alt (dadurch aber nicht unbedingt schlecht) oder nicht sehr bekannt sind. Das heutige Urheberrecht verleitet einfach viel zu sehr dazu es zu nutzen: Wenn man ein Buch hat und vor der Wahl steht: via Urheberrecht abcashen oder gratis veröffentlichen entscheiden sich viele für ersteres.



> Natürlich schafft die Nachfrage das Angebot, aber die Nachfrage nach kostenlosen Werken interessiert so gut wie niemanden der diese Werke herstellt.


 
Doch: wenn beim Urheber auch Nachfrage besteht.

Beispiel:
Ich möchte meinen Kindern Geschichten erzählen (-> Nachfrage); damit ich mir nicht spontan etwas aus den Fingern saugen muss schreibe ich welche auf.
So ist etwa der Hobbit entstanden!
Und wenn die Geschichte dann mal aufgeschrieben ist, heute üblicherweise in digitaler Form kann man sie ja auch leicht kostenlos veröffentlichen- wieso auch nicht, schadet ja nicht.

Anderes Beispiel:
Ich hätte gerne ein ...Programm..., das es nicht, nur in unbefriedigender Qualität oder (zu) teuer gibt. Also Programmiere ich selbst eines.
Wenn es schon programmiert ist... wieso nicht veröffentlichen?

Oder:
Ich mache gerne Fotos... wieso nicht *irgendwo* hochladen?

...



> Du kannst auch nicht Hobby-Programmierer und -Schriftsteller mit denen vergleichen, die das eben nicht nur nebenbei machen. Es hat schon seinen Grund, weswegen große Programmme und Romane eben nicht so nebenbei entstehen.


 
Einige der größten literarischen Werke sind "nebenbei" entstanden. Beispiele für berühmte Schriftsteller, die keine Berufsschriftsteller waren oder erst spät in ihrer Laufbahn welche wurden:

-Franz Kafka
-J.R.R. Tolkien
-Franz Grillparzer
-J.W. v. Goethe
-Immanuel Kant
-Friedrich Nietzsche
-C.S. Lewis
-George Orwell
-James Joyce
-...

Es gibt auch zahlreiche kostenlose, große Softwareprojekte, die ohne kommerzielle Absicht entstanden sind, das bekannteste und wohl größte aber bei weitem nicht einzige Beispiel ist Linux, andere, die mir spontan einfallen wären etwa Wikipedia, Wireshark, GIMP oder der VLC Mediaplayer. Von vornherein als kommerziell geplante Werke könnten ja auch weiterhin einen Schutz in Anspruch nehmen.



> 1. Warum sollte Irgendjemand sein Wissen denn Veröffentlichen? Welchen Grund hat es, dass ein Mensch seine geistigen Ergüsse der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich macht?


´

Da gibt es viele Gründe, von simpler Freundlichkeit bishin zu _Prestige_.

Warum hast du etwa diesen Beitrag hier geschrieben? Doch sicher nicht aus kommerziellem Interresse 



> 2. Welches Recht hast gerade du auf sämtliche Informationen der Welt zuzugreifen? Wer gibt dir den das RECHT ein Buch zu lesen?


 
Nicht gerade _ich_; JEDER sollte auf ALLE öffentlichen Informationen zugreifen können, frei und uneingeschränkt.



> Was du schreibst ist dieser Piratenparteischwachsinn.


 
Die _Forderungen_ der Piratenpartei sehen anderes aus und sind noch deutlich radikaler.



> Der geistige Schöpfer wird sein Werk nur mit einem Lizenzvertrag anbieten. Die Republikaner könnten Urheberrechte komplett aufheben es spielt keine Rolle. Solange es erlaubt ist Verträge abzuschließen wird es immer eine Art Urheberrecht geben.


 
Das würde nicht funktionieren.

Warum?

Ein Vertrag gilt nur für die, die ihn abschließen. Wenn sich auch nur ein einziger Kunde nicht an den Vertrag hält und das Werk frei in Umlauf kommt wäre es ohne Urheberrecht durch den Vertrag nicht länger geschützt. Derartige Vertriebsmodelle eignen sich nur für Informationen, die nicht veröffentlicht sondern nur einem sehr eingeschränkten Personenkreis zugänglich gemacht werden sollen.



> Ein weiteres Problem ist hier, dass solche Lizenzverträge genauso wie Patente Geld kosten würden, denn den Papieraufwand bewältigt sicher niemand gratis *und das würde Neueinsteigern den Anfang erschweren, wenn nicht sogar verhindern*.


 
*Genau das* ist ja die Idee dahinter: Privatpersonen sollen daran gehindert werden Werke "im Zweifel" urheberrechtlich schützen zu lassen. Nur explizit von Anfang an als kommerzielle Projekte geplante Werke, insbesondere Werke, deren erschaffung nicht anders finanziert werden könnte (Filme, große Softwareprojekte,...) sollten diesen Schutz in Anspruch nehmen, die Registrierung dient hier als "Filter", das ist ihr einziger Zweck.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Dezember 2012)

> Ich möchte meinen Kindern Geschichten erzählen (-> Nachfrage); damit ich mir nicht spontan etwas aus den Fingern saugen muss schreibe ich welche auf.
> So ist etwa der Hobbit entstanden!
> Und wenn die Geschichte dann mal aufgeschrieben ist, heute üblicherweise in digitaler Form kann man sie ja auch leicht kostenlos veröffentlichen- wieso auch nicht, schadet ja nicht.
> 
> ...


Die Möglichkeit ist heute schon gegeben, aber wenn es jemand nicht verschenken will, müsst du eben dafür zahlen. Ganz einfach. 



> Da gibt es viele Gründe, von simpler Freundlichkeit bishin zu Prestige.


Hier wären wir wieder bei dem Punkt, an dem du erwartest, dass dir die Welt einen Gefallen erweist. 
Wo ist hier deine Leistung für die Gesellschaft??



> Nicht gerade ich; JEDER sollte auf ALLE öffentlichen Informationen zugreifen können, frei und uneingeschränkt.


Also willst du nur, dass manche für lau arbeiten, aber dieser Ansatz würde nur im Kommunismus funktionieren, der aber einfach nicht funktioniert, da nicht alle einen Beitrag zur Gesellschaft leisten. 
Leider wollen normalerweise die immer, dass ihnen etwas geschenkt wird. 



> Genau das ist ja die Idee dahinter: Privatpersonen sollen daran gehindert werden Werke "im Zweifel" urheberrechtlich schützen zu lassen. Nur explizit von Anfang an als kommerzielle Projekte geplante Werke, insbesondere Werke, deren erschaffung nicht anders finanziert werden könnte (Filme, große Softwareprojekte,...) sollten diesen Schutz in Anspruch nehmen, die Registrierung dient hier als "Filter", das ist ihr einziger Zweck.


*Genau das* würde die Kunst aber extrem behindern, wenn nicht gesichert ist, dass die Werke geschützt sind. 
Welcher Verleger lässt denn ein Buch drucken, das jeder kopieren darf?

Im Übrigen habe ich mich nie sonderlich mit Kunstgeschichte beschäftigt, was aber ziemlich egal ist. 
Du vergleichst hier Autoren, Maler,... die das als Hobby oder als Auftragsarbeit gemacht haben mit Leuten, die das beruflich machen und das funktioniert einfach nicht. 
Wenn jemand aus Spass Bücher oder Programme schreibt und diese dann verschenken will, soll er das ruhig machen, aber wenn jemand dafür Geld sehen will, musst du eben zahlen. 

Noch mal zum Mitschreiben:
Du hast kein Recht auf die Leistung eines anderen und sollst es auch nicht haben. 

Sei einfach dabkbar dafür, dass du in einem Land wohnst in dem dir der arbeitende Teil der Bevölkerung den Großteil deines Studiums finanziert und jammer nicht rum, weil du nicht noch mehr geschenkt bekommst.


----------



## nay (5. Dezember 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> *Genau das* ist ja die Idee dahinter: Privatpersonen sollen daran gehindert werden Werke "im Zweifel" urheberrechtlich schützen zu lassen. Nur explizit von Anfang an als kommerzielle Projekte geplante Werke, insbesondere Werke, deren erschaffung nicht anders finanziert werden könnte (Filme, große Softwareprojekte,...) sollten diesen Schutz in Anspruch nehmen, die Registrierung dient hier als "Filter", das ist ihr einziger Zweck.


 
Neueinsteigern und Privatpersonen wird gar nichts verwehrt. Nach heutiger Rechtslage haben auch Privatpersonen Urheberrechte und selbst wenn es kein Urheberrecht gäbe: Lizenzverträge kosten gar nichts und jeder kann sie abschließen.


----------



## Superwip (5. Dezember 2012)

> Die Möglichkeit ist heute schon gegeben, aber wenn es jemand nicht verschenken will, müsst du eben dafür zahlen. Ganz einfach.


 
Veröffentlichen = "Verschenken" (also der Öffentlichkeit zur Verfügung stellen)

Veröffentlichen und "behalten" von Informationen geht nicht, es gibt kein geistiges Eigentum.

Ganz einfach.



> Also willst du nur, dass manche für lau arbeiten, aber dieser Ansatz würde nur im Kommunismus funktionieren, der aber einfach nicht funktioniert, da nicht alle einen Beitrag zur Gesellschaft leisten.
> Leider wollen normalerweise die immer, dass ihnen etwas geschenkt wird.


 
Wer der Öffentlichkeit keine "geistigen Werke"  zur Verfügung stellen will tut das eben nicht, hier sind nicht "alle" gefordert.



> *Genau das* würde die Kunst aber extrem behindern, wenn nicht gesichert ist, dass die Werke geschützt sind.
> Welcher Verleger lässt denn ein Buch drucken, das jeder kopieren darf?


 
1) Welcher Verleger würde ein Buch drucken, das jeder Kopieren darf... na jedenfalls einige; es gibt zahllose Beispiele für Bücher mit gemeinfreiem Inhalt, die dennoch gedruckt verkauft werden. Lediglich der Autor verdient dann nichts, der Verleger sehrwohl, er verkauft ja keinen Inhalt sondern ein "physikalisches" Buch.

2) Im Jahr 2012 ist es nichtmehr nötig einen Text zu drucken, physisch zu vervielfältigen um ihn zu veröffentlichen



> Im Übrigen habe ich mich nie sonderlich mit Kunstgeschichte beschäftigt, was aber ziemlich egal ist.


 
Ich bin wahrlich kein Experte der Kunstgeschichte aber ein elementares Wissen, unter welchen Rahmenbedingungen Kunstwerke entstehen- oder auch nicht- ist meiner Meinung nach zwingend Erforderlich um an dieser Diskussion sinnvoll teilzunehmen.



> Du vergleichst hier Autoren, Maler,... die das als Hobby oder als Auftragsarbeit gemacht haben mit Leuten, die das beruflich machen und das funktioniert einfach nicht.


 
Weil...?

Natürlich ist dieser Vergleich zulässig denn er zeigt eindrucksvoll das praktisch alle Arten von Werken, zumindest solche, deren Schaffung sich in der Praxis privat finanzieren lässt prinzipiell auch völlig ohne Urheberrecht entstehen können.



> Neueinsteigern und Privatpersonen wird gar nichts verwehrt. Nach heutiger Rechtslage haben auch Privatpersonen Urheberrechte und selbst wenn es kein Urheberrecht gäbe: Lizenzverträge kosten gar nichts und jeder kann sie abschließen.


 
Nochmal: einen Urheberrechtlichen Schutz durch Lizenzverträge zu ersetzen funktioniert prinzipiell nur wenn eine "Information" lediglich einer sehr begrenzten Anzahl von Personen zugänglich gemacht werden soll; wenn sich auch nur eine Person nicht an den Vertrag hält und die Information _veröffentlicht_ dann war es das, denn der Vertrag gilt nur für Käufer, die dem Vertrag zugestimmt haben und nicht für irgendjemanden, der sich eine Kopie aus dem Internet saugt oder sonstwo her bezieht.

Eine _Veröffentlichung_ ist so jedenfalls unmöglich.

Das gilt sowohl für Privatpersonen als auch für (große) Firmen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Dezember 2012)

Um an dieser Diskussion teilzunehmen muss man sich nicht mal mit Kunstgeschichte beschäftigen, da es heute egal ist, wie die Rechtslage der letzten Jahrhunderte ausgesehen hat. 

Um an einer Diskussion sinnvoll teilzunehmen sollte man aber dazu fähig sein, von seiner Borniertheit abzuweichen und nicht ständig die eigene Meinung als anerkannten Fakt hinzustellen. 
Es gibt geistiges Eigentum, egal ob du es akzeptierst. 

Du kannst nunmal nicht Leute vergleichen die etwas als Hobby machen, was andere beruflich machen. 
Es gibt Leute, die kümmern sich ohne Bezahlung um alte Menschen, aber deswegen kannst du nicht von allen anderen erwarten, dass sie es genau so machen. 

Es ist ja nicht nur so, dass du die Frechheit besitzt, von anderen zu erwarten, dass sie dir etwas gratis zur Verfügung stellen, nein, du schlägst auch noch vor, dass sie es in ihrer persönlichen Freizeit machen, da sie dann ja irgendeinen Job brauchen. 

Bring zuerst mal selber eine Leistung, bevor du auch nur daran denkst, irgendwelche Ansprüche zu stellen.

PS: Es hat nicht jeder einen EBook Reader, aber wahrscheinlich soll man den dann auch noch gratis bekommen.


----------



## Memphys (5. Dezember 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Um an einer Diskussion sinnvoll teilzunehmen sollte man aber dazu fähig sein, von seiner Borniertheit abzuweichen und nicht ständig die eigene Meinung als anerkannten Fakt hinzustellen.
> Es gibt geistiges Eigentum, egal ob du es akzeptierst.
> 
> Es ist ja nicht nur so, dass du die Frechheit besitzt, von anderen zu erwarten, dass sie dir etwas gratis zur Verfügung stellen, nein, du schlägst auch noch vor, dass sie es in ihrer persönlichen Freizeit machen, da sie dann ja irgendeinen Job brauchen.
> ...


 
Das solltest du auch mal versuchen, er immer: "Hey, nix würd sich ändern wenn wir das Copyright umstellen weil es ja überhaupt KEINE Ar*chlöcher in unserer Gesellschaft gibt" und du immer: "Verdammter kommunistischer Hippie-Raubkopierer... du hast ja nichtmal n Job/Hobby mit dem du was beitragen könntest". Das geht jetzt schon seitenlang so.

Und richtig verstanden hast du ihn auch nicht, denk ich. Würdest du auf deine Ratschläge/Hilfestellungen in Sachen PC Copyright anmelden, wenn du könntest? Ich denke eher nicht. Genauso gibts auch Leute die als Hobby schreiben... malen... fotografieren. Zur persönlichen Freude. Oder bist du der Meinung gemeinnützige Sachen wie DLRG/Freiwillige Feuerwehr/weiß der Geier sollten Geld nehmen? Ich mein, geht ja immerhin darum das auch die dir in ihrer Freizeit erbrachte Leistungen unentgeltlich zur Verfügung stellen... Er verlangt ja nicht das alle was machen MÜSSEN. Durch das Internet machts kaum noch was aus wenn einige/viele nix beitragen, das bisschen Downstream für n Ebook zB... stells dir mal als Party vor zu der jeder was mitbringt. Allerdings hält alles ewig und ist unbegrenzt verfügbar. Wenn bei der ersten Party 40% nix mitbringen fällts auf, bei der zweiten vllt. auch noch, aber irgendwann ist das Angebot halt da.Stimmt jetzt natürlich nicht 100%ig mit dem unbegrenzt, aber fast...

Nicht das ich 100%ig mit ihm übereinstimmen würde, ich sag einfach mal ihr liegt beide falsch. Oder seid beide zu extrem. Oder verbohrt. Oder wie auch immer.

PS: 99% haben wohl entweder PC/Laptop, Handy, Tablet oder E-Reader, meinst du nicht? Auf dem Zeug kann man auch Ebooks lesen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Dezember 2012)

Ähm, ich glaube schon, dass ich erwähnt habe, dass man seine Werke gratis zur Verfügung stellen kann, wenn man das möchte, oder?
Nur sollten deswegen nicht alle anderen dazu gezwungen werden. 
Ich erwarte ja auch nicht von jedem, dass er unentgeltlich gemeinnützige Arbeit verrichtet, nur weil manche das machen und wenn ich hier oder im RL jemanden bei seinen PC Problemen helfe, mache ich das freiwillig und gratis, aber das ist meine Entscheidung und wenn mir jemals jemand vorschreiben würde, dass ich es unentgeltlich machen *muss*, mache ich es gar nicht mehr, weil derjenige einfach nicht das Recht dazu hat. 

Natürlich wäre es schön, wenn alle dazu bereit wären, ihren Beitrag zur Gesellschaft zu leisten, denn dann könnten wir gleich auf Geld verzichten, aber das läuft nunmal nicht, weswegen meine Meinung leider der Realität entspricht und solange der Kapitalismus regiert, muss man sich eben damit abfinden, dass man für die Leistung von anderen ggf. bezahlen muss. 
Ich stelle auch nicht irgendwas als Fakt hin, was nicht der Realität entspricht, oder entsprechen kann. 

Ach ja, ich habe nunmal ein grundsätzliches Problem mit Menschen die, obwohl ihnen schon sehr viel geschenkt wurde, noch mehr Ansprüche stellen. 

PS: Wenn bei jeder deiner Parties 40% nichts mitbringen, solltest du mal überlegen, wen du einlädst.


----------



## Superwip (6. Dezember 2012)

> Um an dieser Diskussion teilzunehmen muss man sich nicht mal mit Kunstgeschichte beschäftigen, da es heute egal ist, wie die Rechtslage der letzten Jahrhunderte ausgesehen hat.


 
Meiner Meinung nach disqualifizierst du dich mit dieser Aussage für _praktisch jede_ Politische Diskussion, denn die Vergangenheit ist oft, so auch in diesem Fall sehr lehrreich wenn es um die Frage geht welche Folgen bestimmte Politische Veränderungen haben könnten bzw. ob bestimmte politische Veränderungen funktionieren können.



> Du kannst nunmal nicht Leute vergleichen die etwas als Hobby machen, was andere beruflich machen.
> Es gibt Leute, die kümmern sich ohne Bezahlung um alte Menschen, aber deswegen kannst du nicht von allen anderen erwarten, dass sie es genau so machen.


 
Ich erwarte nicht von "allen Leuten", das sie irgendwelche wesentlichen "Werke" produzieren und veröffentlichen aber das ist auch (bei weitem) nicht nötig um das _aktuelle Angebot neuer Werke stabil zu halten_.



> PS: Es hat nicht jeder einen EBook Reader, aber wahrscheinlich soll man den dann auch noch gratis bekommen.


 
Ich hab auch keinen EBook Reader aber...

Um ein E-Book, vor allem ein _freies_ EBook zu lesen braucht man keinen EBook Reader sondern eines der Folgenden Geräte:

-einen PC
-ein eBook
-ein Tablet
-ein  neuerer PDA/Pocket PC
-ein halbwegs aktuelles Smartphone
-irgendein Gerät das Text anzeigen kann (etwa ein alter PDA, ein normales Handy, ein älteres Smartphone oder ein besserer programmierbarer Taschenrechner) und ein PC Interface hat + PC (der PC wird nur einmalig für das Speichern des E-Books benötigt)
-Ein Drucker und Papier sowie ein PC (der PC wird nur einmal benötigt); tatsächlich gibt es Dienstleister (Copy Shops) bei denen man aus einem Textdokument/EBook, zumindest aus einem _freien_, nicht kopiergeschütztem ein halbwegs ansehliches Papierbuch machen kann, man selbst braucht dafür maximal irgendein halbwegs aktuelles Speichermedium (etwa einen USB Stick) mit dem zu druckenden Buch

-> zumindest in der _zivilisierten Welt_ sollten (freie) EBooks jedem offenstehen.



> Das solltest du auch mal versuchen, er immer: "Hey, nix würd sich ändern wenn wir das Copyright umstellen weil es ja überhaupt KEINE Ar*chlöcher in unserer Gesellschaft gibt"


 
Es würde sich einiges ändern: Praktisch das gesamte Wissen der Menschheit mit Ausnahme einiger aktueller Werke stünde jedem frei zur Verfügung, eine (nicht nur) meiner Meinung nach sehr erstrebenswerte Utopie.

Was du mit dem zweiten Teil der Aussage meinst verstehe ich nicht ganz; klar ist (wie du auch im folgenden ausgeführt hast) das es nicht weiter relevant ist ob es einige gibt, die nichts (zur kulturellen Vielfalt) beitragen solange es ausreichend viele gibt, die etwas beitragen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann heute z.B. auch über Gesetze diskutieren, selbst wenn ich nicht weiß, wie die Rechtssprechung im Mittelalter aussah, aber wenn du so sehr die Vergangenheit miteinbeziehen willst, kann ich dir gerne die damalige Situation in die Gegenwart übertragen:
Damals brauchte ein Künstler einen Mäzen, der an seiner Kunst interessiert war und ihn finanzierte. 
Heute braucht ein Künstler Menschen, die an seiner Kunst interessiert sind und ihn finanzieren. 

Das ist die selbe Situation und die von dir erwähnten Künstler, die ihre Werke ohne kommerzielles Interesse veröffentlichten, sind für diese Diskussion irrelevantl denn es gibt heute genauso Künstler, die das so machen, nur kann man deswegen nicht von allen anderen erwarten, dass sie es genauso machen, denn sonst müsstest du ehrenamtlich soziale Dienste verrichten, da es andere ja auch machen. 

Deine Geräteaufzählung ist ja ganz nett, komischerweise ist für sowas ja Geld vorhanden, aber am PC Bücher zu lesen ist ein schlechter Witz (sollte dir jeder Augenarzt bestätigen können) und alles zu drucken ist auch eher unrealistisch. Vielleicht gibt es aber wirklich Menschen die so ein Problem mit dem Bezahlen haben, dass sie einen Stapel Papier durch lesen, bevor sie ein paar Euro für ein Buch investieren. 
Das Tablet kannst du dann noch mit dem EBook Reader gleich setzen, obwohl es meistens mehr kostet. 

Nehmen wir aber mal an, dass in 10-20 Jahren 50% der Bücher als EBook gelesen werden, die sich jeder ohne Probleme gratis laden kann. 
Wieso sollte man dann überhaupt noch Bücher drucken, wenn die Hälfte der Leser sich das Buch gratis besorgt?

Du erwartest hier schlicht, dass es auf dieser Welt genug Leute gibt, die irgendwas nur aus Spaß machen und veröffentlichen, aber wir leben nunmal in einer Leistungsgesellschaft, in der die meisten Geld für ihre Leistung sehen wollen, also wird man die Kunst behindern, wenn man sie nicht schützt. 

Ich weiß sowieso nicht, wieso es ein so großes Problem ist, ein paar Euro für Bücher, Musik, Spiele,... aufzubringen, vor allem da für Dinge wie Gaming PC, Stereoanlage, TV, DVD/BR-Player, EBook Reader,... komischerweise das Geld da ist und Leute, die sich nicht mal ein paar Bücher leisten können, werden kaum deswegen jammern, da die ganz andere Probleme haben. 
Es ist also egal, wie zuversichtlich du bist, denn wegen dir wird sicher nicht der Kapitalismus verschwinden, vor allem nicht, da der Kommunismus zum Teil wegen Menschen wie dir nicht funktioniert, da du nicht einsiehst, dass jeder eine Leistung bringen muss, was zur Zeit Geld wäre.


----------



## nay (6. Dezember 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Nochmal: einen Urheberrechtlichen Schutz durch Lizenzverträge zu ersetzen funktioniert prinzipiell nur wenn eine "Information" lediglich einer sehr begrenzten Anzahl von Personen zugänglich gemacht werden soll; wenn sich auch nur eine Person nicht an den Vertrag hält und die Information _veröffentlicht_ dann war es das, denn der Vertrag gilt nur für Käufer, die dem Vertrag zugestimmt haben und nicht für irgendjemanden, der sich eine Kopie aus dem Internet saugt oder sonstwo her bezieht.
> 
> Eine _Veröffentlichung_ ist so jedenfalls unmöglich.
> 
> Das gilt sowohl für Privatpersonen als auch für (große) Firmen.


 

Wenn sich jemand nicht an einen Vertrag hält gibt es so Sachen wie eine Unterlassungserklärung an den Vertragsbrecher und Schadensersatz vom Vertragsbrecher.


----------



## Superwip (7. Dezember 2012)

> Ich kann heute z.B. auch über Gesetze diskutieren, selbst wenn ich nicht weiß, wie die Rechtssprechung im Mittelalter aussah, aber wenn du so sehr die Vergangenheit miteinbeziehen willst, kann ich dir gerne die damalige Situation in die Gegenwart übertragen:
> Damals brauchte ein Künstler einen Mäzen, der an seiner Kunst interessiert war und ihn finanzierte.
> Heute braucht ein Künstler Menschen, die an seiner Kunst interessiert sind und ihn finanzieren.


 
Damals gab es kein Urheberrecht und trotzdem wurde Kunst produziert.

-> Die Kunst ist nicht vom Vorhandensein eines Urheberrechts abhängig. Zumindest große Teile der Kunst.



> Das ist die selbe Situation und die von dir erwähnten Künstler, die ihre Werke ohne kommerzielles Interesse veröffentlichten, sind für diese Diskussion irrelevantl denn es gibt heute genauso Künstler, die das so machen, nur kann man deswegen nicht von allen anderen erwarten, dass sie es genauso machen, denn sonst müsstest du ehrenamtlich soziale Dienste verrichten, da es andere ja auch machen.


 
Wer nicht damit zufrieden ist, das er als Künstler, je nach Kunstrichtung nicht/nur schwer etwas verdienen kann sollte damit leben oder die Kunst einfach bleiben lassen, niemand wird zu etwas gezwungen. Im Gegensatz zum Status Quo, wo _alle_ dazu gezwungen werden Urheberrechtlich geschützte Werke beim Urheber zu kaufen.



> Deine Geräteaufzählung ist ja ganz nett, komischerweise ist für sowas ja Geld vorhanden, aber am PC Bücher zu lesen ist ein schlechter Witz (sollte dir jeder Augenarzt bestätigen können) und alles zu drucken ist auch eher unrealistisch. Vielleicht gibt es aber wirklich Menschen die so ein Problem mit dem Bezahlen haben, dass sie einen Stapel Papier durch lesen, bevor sie ein paar Euro für ein Buch investieren.
> Das Tablet kannst du dann noch mit dem EBook Reader gleich setzen, obwohl es meistens mehr kostet.


 
Ein Buch am PC zu lesen mag manch einer als nicht optimal empfiden aber es geht zur Not. Hab ich auch schon gemacht.

Ein ganzes Buch extra, einzeln oder in *sehr kleiner* Stückzahl drucken lassen ist nicht unrealistisch und in der Regel (inklusive Binden!) auch nicht teurer (eher billiger) als ein Buch im Handel kaufen, ich rede von, je nach Qualität und Dicke des Buches von vielleicht 5-20€, mit "Sonderwünschen" (Farbbilder, besonders schöner Einband) eventuell auch etwas mehr.



> Du erwartest hier schlicht, dass es auf dieser Welt genug Leute gibt, die irgendwas nur aus Spaß machen und veröffentlichen, aber wir leben nunmal in einer Leistungsgesellschaft, in der die meisten Geld für ihre Leistung sehen wollen, also wird man die Kunst behindern, wenn man sie nicht schützt.
> 
> Ich weiß sowieso nicht, wieso es ein so großes Problem ist, ein paar Euro für Bücher, Musik, Spiele,... aufzubringen, vor allem da für Dinge wie Gaming PC, Stereoanlage, TV, DVD/BR-Player, EBook Reader,... komischerweise das Geld da ist und Leute, die sich nicht mal ein paar Bücher leisten können, werden kaum deswegen jammern, da die ganz andere Probleme haben.
> Es ist also egal, wie zuversichtlich du bist, denn wegen dir wird sicher nicht der Kapitalismus verschwinden, vor allem nicht, da der Kommunismus zum Teil wegen Menschen wie dir nicht funktioniert, da du nicht einsiehst, dass jeder eine Leistung bringen muss, was zur Zeit Geld wäre.


 
Kunst ist ein Hobby.

Keine Realwirtschaftliche "Leistung".

Und genau deswegen gibt es -das können wir, wie gesagt, auch aus der Vergangenheit lernen- auch noch Künstler, wenn das Urheberrecht deutlich eingeschränkt würde, ja sogar wenn es komplett wegfiele.

Vielleicht gäbe es ein paar weniger, dafür gäbe es auch einen anderen Effekt: die freie Verfügbarkeit von Werken würde es einfacher machen neue Werke auf den verfügbaren aufzubauen. Unterm Strich bin ich davon überzeugt das die kulturelle Vielfalt nicht wesentlich schrumpfen würde wobei man meiner Meinung nach auch ein deutliches Schrumpfen akzeptieren könnte.



> Wenn sich jemand nicht an einen Vertrag hält gibt es so Sachen wie eine Unterlassungserklärung an den Vertragsbrecher und Schadensersatz vom Vertragsbrecher.


 
Ja.

ABER das funktioniert nur solange du nur eine "überschaubare Anzahl" von Kopien einer Information im Umlauf hast und nur eine Überschaubare Anzahl von Personen, die darauf Zugriff haben; sobald du so viele Kopien verteilst, das du nichtmehr nachvollziehen kannst wenn eine davon illegal kopiert und veröffentlicht wurde verlierst du die Kontrolle und kannst den einen Vertragsbrecher nie finden.

Daher ist das für "Kulturelle Massenprodukte" wie etwa Trivialliteratur oder verbreitete Filme oder Software unpraktikabel, für Medien, die via Rundfunk verbreitet werden (Musik, TV Serien usw.) ist diese Methode überhaupt kaum Anwendbar.

Funktionieren _kann_ das nur bei Informationen, die lediglich in einem kleinen Kreis verteilt werden, etwa bei dem Fimrohmaterial, das Kinos zur Verfügung gestellt wird oder vielleicht bei spezieller Fachliteratur oder Profisoftware.


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Dezember 2012)

> -> Die Kunst ist nicht, nicht vom Vorhandensein eines Urheberrechts abhängig. Zumindest große Teile der Kunst.


Zweimal nicht? Damit gibst du mir Recht. 
Natürlich würde es auch ohne Urheberrechte weiterhin Kunst geben und dass so etwas früher nicht notwendig war lag daran, dass nur wenige die Möglichkeit hatten, irgendwelche Werke zu vervielfältigen. 
Früher gab es auch nicht so etwas wie geregelte Arbeitszeiten, oder sonderliche Rechte für Arbeitnehmer, nur muss man es deswegen heute nicht genauso machen. 



> Wer nicht damit zufrieden ist, das er als Künstler, je nach Kunstrichtung nicht/nur schwer etwas verdienen kann sollte damit leben oder die Kunst einfach bleiben lassen, niemand wird zu etwas gezwungen. Im Gegensatz zum Status Quo, wo alle dazu gezwungen werden Urheberrechtlich geschützte Werke beim Urheber zu kaufen.


Das ist absoluter Blödsinn. 
Der Künstler würde dazu gezwungen, seine Leistung kostenlos anzubieten, wenn er sie veröffentlicht und beim Status Quo wird niemand dazu gezwungen, irgendwelche Werke zu kaufen. 



> Ein ganzes Buch extra, einzeln oder in *sehr kleiner* Stückzahl drucken lassen ist nicht unrealistisch und in der Regel (inklusive Binden!) auch nicht teurer (eher billiger) als ein Buch im Handel kaufen, ich rede von, je nach Qualität und Dicke des Buches von vielleicht 5-20€, mit "Sonderwünschen" (Farbbilder, besonders schöner Einband) eventuell auch etwas mehr.


Ok, das wusste ich nicht, aber ich meinte auch, dass wohl kaum jemand einen Stapel von 2-300 Seiten oder mehr durch lesen wird. 



> Kunst ist ein Hobby.
> 
> Keine Realwirtschaftliche "Leistung".


Hier stellst du wieder mal deine Meinung als anerkannten Fakt hin und das stimmt nunmal nicht. 
Es gibt anerkannte Kunstberufe, also ist es eine realwirtschaftliche Leistung. 



> Vielleicht gäbe es ein paar weniger, dafür gäbe es auch einen anderen Effekt: die freie Verfügbarkeit von Werken würde es einfacher machen neue Werke auf den verfügbaren aufzubauen. Unterm Strich bin ich davon überzeugt das die kulturelle Vielfalt nicht wesentlich schrumpfen würde wobei man meiner Meinung nach auch ein deutliches Schrumpfen akzeptieren könnte.


Es wäre höchstens einfacher, ganze Teile von anderen Werken zu kopieren und das darf nicht passieren. Inspirieren kann man sich auch heute ohne Probleme von anderen Werken lassen. 
George Lucas holte sich seine Inspiration auch teilweise bei John Carter. 

Es ist ja schön, dass du ein deutliches Schrumpfen akzeptieren kannst, aber ich sehe so etwas als Rückschritt in der Entwicklung. 
Man kann heute schon sehen, was "Gratiskontent" für Auswirkungen hat. 
App-Entwickler programmieren meist lieber für iOS als für Android, weil man da mehr Geld bekommt. 
Spiele-Entwickler bevorzugen die Konsole, weil man dort mehr Geld bekommt. 

Wenn irgendwann mal der Großteil der Bücher als EBook gelesen wird, brauchen die Hersteller von Readern nur ein Portal mit ein paar hunderttausend gratis Büchern betreiben und es wird dann kaum noch jemand neue Bücher schreiben, weil sie sowieso fast niemand mehr kauft. 

Wenn du damit leben kannst, ist es schön für dich, aber ich sehe nicht ein, dass die Menschheit mit so einem Einschnitt leben muss, nur damit ein paar Leute sich ein paar Euro sparen, die sie dann z.B. in ein neues Mainboard investieren können. 
Die Kosten für Medien sind so gering, dass man eigentlich nicht darüber jammern sollte und diejenigen, die nicht mal das Geld für ein Buch haben, beschweren sich sicher über etwas ganz anderes. 

Ich hoffe nur, dass sich solch asoziale Ansichten nie durch setzen werden, denn man sollte weiterhin für die Leistung von anderen bezahlen, wenn es gefordert wird. 
Verschenken kann man seine Werke ja heute schon, aber wenn man es nicht macht, müssen sich eben andere damit abfinden. Man muss nicht alles haben.


----------



## Superwip (9. Dezember 2012)

> Das ist absoluter Blödsinn.
> Der Künstler würde dazu gezwungen, seine Leistung kostenlos anzubieten, wenn er sie veröffentlicht und beim Status Quo wird niemand dazu gezwungen, irgendwelche Werke zu kaufen.


 
Nein. Sie dürften nurnicht an Werken verdienen, die sie _veröffentlichen_ -solange sie sie nicht registrieren lassen-.



> Hier stellst du wieder mal deine Meinung als anerkannten Fakt hin und das stimmt nunmal nicht.
> Es gibt anerkannte Kunstberufe, also ist es eine realwirtschaftliche Leistung.


 
Das ein _Berufskünstler_ eben nicht durch das Veröffentlichen seiner Werke Geld verdient solltest du mittlerweile verstanden haben.



> Es wäre höchstens einfacher, ganze Teile von anderen Werken zu kopieren und das darf nicht passieren. Inspirieren kann man sich auch heute ohne Probleme von anderen Werken lassen.
> George Lucas holte sich seine Inspiration auch teilweise bei John Carter.


 
Es geht hier nicht nur im _Inspiration_ sondern auch um direkte Weiterverwendung/Modufikation vorhandener Werke, etwa in Form von Übersetzungen von Büchern, Modifikationen von Spielen, (selbst) singen von Liedtexten,...

Es gibt heute sehr viele Inhalte die so entstanden sind (etwa geschätzte 50% aller Youtube Videos...), die meisten davon bewegen sich rechtlich bestenfalls in einem Graubereich werden aber von den Urhebern manchmal toleriert -oder auch nicht- solange sie keine direkte Konkurrenz darstellen und vor allem nicht kommerziell verwertet werden.



> Es ist ja schön, dass du ein deutliches Schrumpfen akzeptieren kannst, aber ich sehe so etwas als Rückschritt in der Entwicklung.
> Man kann heute schon sehen, was "Gratiskontent" für Auswirkungen hat.
> App-Entwickler programmieren meist lieber für iOS als für Android, weil man da mehr Geld bekommt.
> Spiele-Entwickler bevorzugen die Konsole, weil man dort mehr Geld bekommt.


 
Es gibt für Android mehr Apps als für jedes andere mobile OS- mit wachsendem Vorsprung.

Lediglich bei kommerziellen Apps ist das iOS aus den genannten Gründen vorraus- aber ist das ein Vorteil?



> Spiele-Entwickler bevorzugen die Konsole, weil man dort mehr Geld bekommt.


 
Auch hier gilt: auf dem PC gibt es mehr Spiele UND mehr Neuerscheinungen als für jede andere Plattform , das gilt sogar für kommerzielle Entwicklungen (da müsste man schon alle Konsolen zusammenrechnen um mit dem PC konkurrieren zu können); das wird sich auch in Zukunft nicht ändern

____
Größere kommerzielle Projekte wären explizit sowieso nicht wesentlich von der Änderung beeinträchtigt.



> Wenn irgendwann mal der Großteil der Bücher als EBook gelesen wird, brauchen die Hersteller von Readern nur ein Portal mit ein paar hunderttausend gratis Büchern betreiben und es wird dann kaum noch jemand neue Bücher schreiben, weil sie sowieso fast niemand mehr kauft.


 
Nochmal:

Die meisten Bücher, insbesondere die meisten guten Bücher sind nicht (primär) aus kommerziellem Interresse entstanden; ich bin überzeugt davon das das Angebot an "Werken" und insbesondere das Angebot an Literatur mit der Reform nicht wesentlich schrumpfen würde.


_____
Wir sind nun definitiv wieder an einem Punkt angekommen an dem es nicht sinnvoll ist weiterzudiskutieren, ich werde daher nichtmehr antworten wenn du nichts neues zu sagen hast.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Dezember 2012)

Die meisten guten Bücher?
Sorry, aber dein persönlicher Geschmack ist nicht entscheidend, schon gar nicht, um einer ganzen Branche Vorschriften zu machen. 

Dass auf Plattformen, auf der jeder frei arbeiten kann, mehr zur Verfügung steht, ist klar, aber das bedeutet nicht, dass deswegen mehr Brauchbares veröffentlicht wird. 
Qualität kostet nunmal oft etwas, was auch aufzeigt, dass sehr viele sehr vieles aus finanziellem Interesse machen, zumindest heute und nicht in den letzten Jahrhunderten, auch wenn du das gerne als Vergleich nimmst, obwohl das eine komplett andere Situation war. 

Anerkannte Kunstberufe sind auch nicht gleich wie Berufskünstler und ich weiß auch nicht, was das Registrieren von Werken bringen soll. 
Wenn dir jemand etwas schenken will, kann er das auch jetzt schon und wenn nicht, musst du dich eben damit abfinden.


----------



## Superwip (10. Dezember 2012)

> Die meisten guten Bücher?
> Sorry, aber dein persönlicher Geschmack ist nicht entscheidend, schon gar nicht, um einer ganzen Branche Vorschriften zu machen.


 
Nenn mir doch mal ein *gutes* Buch, das primär aus kommerziellem Interresse entstanden ist...

Mir fallen vor allem eine Handvoll Trivialromane und Sachbücher ein, insbesondere bei Letzteren gibt es aber auch mehr als genug Beispiele für Werke, die bereits heute kostenlos veröffentlicht werden, außerdem bietet sich hier angesichts der geringen Verbreitung teilweise auch die Vermarktung über ein Nutzungsvertragsmodell ohne Veröffentlichung an.



> Dass auf Plattformen, auf der jeder frei arbeiten kann, mehr zur Verfügung steht, ist klar, aber das bedeutet nicht, dass deswegen mehr Brauchbares veröffentlicht wird.
> Qualität kostet nunmal oft etwas, was auch aufzeigt, dass sehr viele sehr vieles aus finanziellem Interesse machen, zumindest heute und nicht in den letzten Jahrhunderten, auch wenn du das gerne als Vergleich nimmst, obwohl das eine komplett andere Situation war.


 
Qualität kostet nicht unbedingt sehr viel mehr- es ist eher die _Quantität_ (also der Umfang eines Werks), die mehr kostet und eben genau für umfangreiche Werke, für deren Erstellung eine höhere Investition nötig ist gäbe es ja die Möglichkeit das Werk registrieren und schützen zu lassen.

Und nein: ich bin überzeugt davon, das die Bereitschaft Kunst- und sonstige "Werke" ohne Gewinnabsicht zu produzieren in den letzten Jahrzehnten oder Jahrhunderten nicht gesunken sondern sogar erheblich gestiegen ist (vor allem bedingt durch mehr Wohlstand und Freizeit sodass mehr Menschen dazu in der Lage sind).



> Anerkannte Kunstberufe sind auch nicht gleich wie Berufskünstler und ich weiß auch nicht, was das Registrieren von Werken bringen soll.


 
Was das registrieren von Werken bringen soll?

Nochmal genau:

-Werke, die ohne Registrierung veröffentlicht werden sind nicht urheberrechtlich geschützt.

-Kommerzielle Werke, die vor der Veröffentlichung kostenpflichtig (ich denke an vielleicht 500€, zu viel um jeden Mist registrieren zu lassen aber für eine Privatperson, die wirklich will noch problemlos erschwinglich) registriert werden sind Urheberrechtlich geschützt, dürfen also für einen begrenzten Zeitraum von 12 Jahren nur mit Genehmigung des Rechteinhabers (also der Person/Firma, die das Werk registriert hat) kopiert und _verwertet_ werden. Eventuell sollte der Schutz auch nach der Hälfte der Zeit kostenpflichtig verlängert werden müssen um zu verhindern das Werke deren Rechteinhaber kein Interresse mehr an ihrer Vermarktung hat unnötig lange geschützt werden.

Der Sinn dieser Regelung ist es explizit nicht Künstlern ein Einkommen zu sichern/zu ermöglichen. Diese Regellung soll die wirtschaftliche Produktion von "Werken" ermöglichen, die eine große Investition erfordern (Filme, große Softwareprojekte usw.). So wenig Urheberrecht wie möglich- so viel wie nötig.

_________
Zum Vergleich die Alternativen:

~Aktuelle Situation:
Jedes Werk ist _automatisch_ ab dem Zeitpunkt seiner Veröffentlichung geschützt sofern der Urheber/Rechteinhaber das Werk nicht von sich aus explizit als Gemeinfrei deklariert, der Schutz gilt bis _70 Jahre nach dem Tod des Urhebers_. Geschützte Werke dürfen nicht ohne Genehmigung des Autors kopiert oder sonst wie verwertet werden.

~Piratenmodell:
Nicht Kommerzielles Kopieren, _Verwerten_ und Verbreiten jeglicher Werke ist grundsätzlich Erlaubt, der Einsatz von Kopierschutz/DRM sollte gesetzlich eingeschränkt bzw. verboten werden. Im Rahmen deutlich gekürzter (konkrete Werte werden nicht genannt) Schutzfristen sollte ein begrenzter urheberrechtlicher Schutz bestehen, der die _kommerzielle_ Vervielfältigung/Verwertung ohne Genehmigung des Urhebers verbietet/einschränkt. Als Ausgleich soll "die Kultur" in nicht näher definierter Art und Weise (staatlich) gefördert werden, "nicht erwartete" negative Nebenwirkungen (im Bezug auf die kulturelle Vielfalt) der Regellungen sollen durch nicht näher definierte Maßnahmen abgemildert werden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Dezember 2012)

> Nenn mir doch mal ein *gutes* Buch, das primär aus kommerziellem Interresse entstanden ist...
> 
> Mir fallen vor allem eine Handvoll Trivialromane und Sachbücher ein, insbesondere bei Letzteren gibt es aber auch mehr als genug Beispiele für Werke, die bereits heute kostenlos veröffentlicht werden, außerdem bietet sich hier angesichts der geringen Verbreitung teilweise auch die Vermarktung über ein Nutzungsvertragsmodell ohne Veröffentlichung an.


Du hast dir ja schon selbst die Antwort gegeben und du kannst dir weiterhin den Vergleich mit kostenlos erhältlichen Werken sparen, da das die Entscheidung des Autors ist und nicht deine. 



> Qualität kostet nicht unbedingt sehr viel mehr- es ist eher die Quantität (also der Umfang eines Werks), die mehr kostet und eben genau für umfangreiche Werke, für deren Erstellung eine höhere Investition nötig ist gäbe es ja die Möglichkeit das Werk registrieren und schützen zu lassen.


Und deswegen kosten viele Apps und Indiegames etwas? 



> Und nein: ich bin überzeugt davon, das die Bereitschaft Kunst- und sonstige "Werke" ohne Gewinnabsicht zu produzieren in den letzten Jahrzehnten oder Jahrhunderten nicht gesunken sondern sogar erheblich gestiegen ist (vor allem bedingt durch mehr Wohlstand und Freizeit sodass mehr Menschen dazu in der Lage sind).


Es sind mehr Menschen dazu in der Lage, weil es mehr Menschen als früher gibt, vor allem aber auch mehr Menschen, die damit etwas verdienen wollen. 



> -Werke, die ohne Registrierung veröffentlicht werden sind nicht urheberrechtlich geschützt.
> 
> -Kommerzielle Werke, die vor der Veröffentlichung kostenpflichtig (ich denke an vielleicht 500€, zu viel um jeden Mist registrieren zu lassen aber für eine Privatperson, die wirklich will noch problemlos erschwinglich) registriert werden sind Urheberrechtlich geschützt, dürfen also für einen begrenzten Zeitraum von 12 Jahren nur mit Genehmigung des Rechteinhabers (also der Person/Firma, die das Werk registriert hat) kopiert und verwertet werden. Eventuell sollte der Schutz auch nach der Hälfte der Zeit kostenpflichtig verlängert werden müssen um zu verhindern das Werke deren Rechteinhaber kein Interresse mehr an ihrer Vermarktung hat unnötig lange geschützt werden.
> 
> Der Sinn dieser Regelung ist es explizit nicht Künstlern ein Einkommen zu sichern/zu ermöglichen. Diese Regellung soll die wirtschaftliche Produktion von "Werken" ermöglichen, die eine große Investition erfordern (Filme, große Softwareprojekte usw.). So wenig Urheberrecht wie möglich- so viel wie nötig.


Also 500€ sind schnell aufgebracht, also würde ziemlich vieles registriert und geschützt sein. Es ändert sich also nichts daran, dass du für etwas zahlen musst. 



> Nicht Kommerzielles Kopieren, Verwerten und Verbreiten jeglicher Werke ist grundsätzlich Erlaubt, der Einsatz von Kopierschutz/DRM sollte gesetzlich eingeschränkt bzw. verboten werden. Im Rahmen deutlich gekürzter (konkrete Werte werden nicht genannt) Schutzfristen sollte ein begrenzter urheberrechtlicher Schutz bestehen, der die kommerzielle Vervielfältigung/Verwertung ohne Genehmigung des Urhebers verbietet/einschränkt. Als Ausgleich soll "die Kultur" in nicht näher definierter Art und Weise (staatlich) gefördert werden, "nicht erwartete" negative Nebenwirkungen (im Bezug auf die kulturelle Vielfalt) der Regellungen sollen durch nicht näher definierte Maßnahmen abgemildert werden.


Mit so einem Blödsinn greift man doch nur die Stimmen bei den Protestwählern und Asozialen ab, oder wieso können sie ihre eigenen Maßnahmen nicht genau definieren?


----------



## Superwip (11. Dezember 2012)

> Und deswegen kosten viele Apps und Indiegames etwas?


 
Tun sie?

Auch "Indie" Games müssen finanziert werden, wenn das Projekt einen gewissen Umfang überschreitet und Appstores machen es nur allzu leicht und unbürokratisch möglich effektiv Geld einzunehmen/zu verlangen.



> Es sind mehr Menschen dazu in der Lage, weil es mehr Menschen als früher gibt, vor allem aber auch mehr Menschen, die damit etwas verdienen wollen.


 
Das bezweifle ich, ich denke nicht das der Anteil der "Kommerzkünstler" wesentlich gestiegen ist; es wird einem heute nur leichter gemacht etwas schützen zu lassen.



> Also 500€ sind schnell aufgebracht, also würde ziemlich vieles registriert und geschützt sein. Es ändert sich also nichts daran, dass du für etwas zahlen musst.


 
Die wichtige Änderung ist vor allem symbolischer Natur: der Urheberrechtsschutz wird vom Regelfall zur Ausnahme, kommerzielle Werke werden klar vom Rest getrennt. Auch würde so die Praxis unterbunden das Künstler mit unerwartet erfolgreichen, eigentlich nicht-kommerziellen Werken auf einmal etwas verdienen wollen (und können), lächerliche urheberrechtliche Kleinkriege wegen "geklauten" Urlaubsfotos auf Farcebook (ja, gibt es!) usw. würden ebenfalls unterbunden. Man könnte außerdem alle urheberrechtlich geschützten Werke (da sie ja registriert sind) in einer öffenltich einsehbaren Datenbank auflisten und so Unklarheiten im Bezug auf den urheberrechtlichen Status eines Werks ausräumen.

Weiters würde der Schutz von Werken, deren Gewinnaussichten nicht _wesentlich_ höher sind als 500€ unattraktiv (etwa 99,9% aller Fotos, mindestens 3/4 aller "Apps", die zur Zeit kostenpflichtig sind, große Teile der Indie-Musik, preiswertere Bücher...)


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Dezember 2012)

> Auch "Indie" Games müssen finanziert werden, wenn das Projekt einen gewissen Umfang überschreitet und Appstores machen es nur allzu leicht und unbürokratisch möglich effektiv Geld einzunehmen/zu verlangen.


Deswegen gibt es aber trotzdem gratis Apps, auch wenn sie sich oft über Werbung finanzieren, aber vielleicht verschwindet dann auch der Großteil der praktischen Programme, wenn keiner Lust hat, 500€ zu investieren. Man muss ja was riskieren, nur damit man sich das bisschen Kleingeld spart. 



> Das bezweifle ich, ich denke nicht das der Anteil der "Kommerzkünstler" wesentlich gestiegen ist; es wird einem heute nur leichter gemacht etwas schützen zu lassen.


Du bezweifelst, dass es heute mehr Menschen gibt, die sich nebenbei, oder wenn möglich hauptberuflich, etwas dazu verdienen wollen? 



> Die wichtige Änderung ist vor allem symbolischer Natur: der Urheberrechtsschutz wird vom Regelfall zur Ausnahme, kommerzielle Werke werden klar vom Rest getrennt. Auch würde so die Praxis unterbunden das Künstler mit unerwartet erfolgreichen, eigentlich nicht-kommerziellen Werken auf einmal etwas verdienen wollen (und können), lächerliche urheberrechtliche Kleinkriege wegen "geklauten" Urlaubsfotos auf Farcebook (ja, gibt es!) usw. würden ebenfalls unterbunden. Man könnte außerdem alle urheberrechtlich geschützten Werke (da sie ja registriert sind) in einer öffenltich einsehbaren Datenbank auflisten und so Unklarheiten im Bezug auf den urheberrechtlichen Status eines Werks ausräumen.


Ähm, dass Werke eigentlich nicht kommerziell sind, merkt man meistens daran, dass sie gratis sind.


----------



## Superwip (13. Dezember 2012)

> Deswegen gibt es aber trotzdem gratis Apps, auch wenn sie sich oft über Werbung finanzieren, aber vielleicht verschwindet dann auch der Großteil der praktischen Programme, wenn keiner Lust hat, 500€ zu investieren. Man muss ja was riskieren, nur damit man sich das bisschen Kleingeld spart.


 
Wenn 1/3 aller Apps, die derzeit als kostenpflichtige Angebote neu erscheinen gratis werden, 1/3 komplett wegfällt und 1/3 kostenpflichtig bleiben würde ich das als Vorteil betrachten.



> Du bezweifelst, dass es heute mehr Menschen gibt, die sich nebenbei, oder wenn möglich hauptberuflich, etwas dazu verdienen wollen?


 
Ja.

Anders gefragt: du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, das "die Menschen" vor ein paar Jahrzehnten noch freigiebiger waren?!



> Ähm, dass Werke eigentlich nicht kommerziell sind, merkt man meistens daran, dass sie gratis sind.


 
Leider falsch.

Nur weil du irgendwo irgendetwas "gratis" findest (insbesondere im Internet) heißt das noch lange nicht das das Werk nicht urheberrechtlich geschützt ist sodass man das Werk beliebig kopieren und _verwerten_ darf.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Dezember 2012)

> Wenn 1/3 aller Apps, die derzeit als kostenpflichtige Angebote neu erscheinen gratis werden, 1/3 komplett wegfällt und 1/3 kostenpflichtig bleiben würde ich das als Vorteil betrachten.


Und wenn 1/3 oder mehr nützlicher Apps gar nicht mehr programmiert werden, weil keiner Lust darauf hat, die 500€ zu zahlen, ist das wohl Kollateralschaden. Das siehst dann aber nur du als Vorteil. 



> Anders gefragt: du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, das "die Menschen" vor ein paar Jahrzehnten noch freigiebiger waren?!


Schon vergessen, dass es dein Argument war, dass früher ja so viele Werke ohne kommerzielles Interesse erschienen sind?
Nein, ich glaube nicht, dass die Menschen früher freigiebiger waren, nur gibt es heute eben mehr Menschen, die sich, Dank der Möglichkeiten des Internets, heute etwas nebenbei dazu verdienen wollen. 



> Nur weil du irgendwo irgendetwas "gratis" findest (insbesondere im Internet) heißt das noch lange nicht das das Werk nicht urheberrechtlich geschützt ist sodass man das Werk beliebig kopieren und verwerten darf.


Nö, wenn etwas gratis ist, verfolgt der Künstler kein kommerzielles Interesse, aber deswegen muss er es noch lange nicht gut heißen, dass andere mit seinem Werk machen können, was sie wollen und unter Umständen sogar mit seiner Leistung noch Geld verdienen können.


----------



## Superwip (14. Dezember 2012)

> Und wenn 1/3 oder mehr nützlicher Apps gar nicht mehr programmiert werden, weil keiner Lust darauf hat, die 500€ zu zahlen, ist das wohl Kollateralschaden. Das siehst dann aber nur du als Vorteil.


 
Ja, denn ich bin sehr zuversichtlich das viele Anbieter weder zahlen noch ihr angebot einstellen werden.



> Schon vergessen, dass es dein Argument war, dass früher ja so viele Werke ohne kommerzielles Interesse erschienen sind?
> Nein, ich glaube nicht, dass die Menschen früher freigiebiger waren, nur gibt es heute eben mehr Menschen, die sich, Dank der Möglichkeiten des Internets, heute etwas nebenbei dazu verdienen wollen.


 
Auch heute erscheinen mehr als genug nicht-kommerzielle Werke, wahrscheinlich mehr als jemals zuvor- aufgrund der Möglichkeiten, die die moderne Informationstechnik bietet: man muss praktisch nichts investieren um ein -vorhandenes- Werk zu veröffentlichen.

Wenn man weit genug in die Vergangenheit geht gab es anteilsmäßig mehr nicht-kommerzielle Werke, da es kein oder nur ein erheblich schwächeres Urheberrecht gab.

Ein möglichst geringer Anteil an kommerziellen Werken ist in (fast) jeder Hinsicht uneingeschränkt erstrebenswert -und viel Wert- soweit gesichert werden kann das die Gesamtzahl und Qualität der Werke nicht sinkt. Open Source Entwicklungen können dabei die Qualität vieler nichtkommerzieller (v.A. technischer) Werke sehr hoch halten.



> Nö, wenn etwas gratis ist, verfolgt der Künstler kein kommerzielles Interesse,


 
Vielfach aber schon, etwa wenn das Werk Werbezwecken (z.B. Demoversion) dient oder durch Werbung finanziert wird, wenn Entwicklung und Spport irgendwann eingestellt werden um die Nutzer zu einem Kostenpflichtigen Nachfolger zu locken,...



> aber deswegen muss er es noch lange nicht gut heißen, dass andere mit* seinem Werk* machen können, was sie wollen und unter Umständen sogar mit seiner Leistung noch Geld verdienen können.


 
Zum X. Mal:

Es gibt kein geistiges Eigentum.

Jede _öffentliche_ Information gehört prinzipiell allen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Dezember 2012)

> Es gibt kein geistiges Eigentum


Zum X. Mal:
Hör auf deine Meinung als anerkannten Fakt hinzustellen. Das ist wie lügen und du hast keinen Anspruch auf die Leistung eines anderen, egal wie sehr du es dir erträumst. 

Du gehst von einer utopischen Vorstellung aus und riskierst einen massiven Rückgang von Werken mit ein paar fadenscheinigen Begründungen, nur weil du dir ein paar Euro sparen willst. 
Nochmal, Leute, die heute kein Geld für Bücher haben, haben ganz andere Probleme und sollten sich jemals solch unfähigen Menschen wie die Piraten bei diesen Dingen durch setzen, wird sich für diese Leute auch nichts ändern. 

Da bringt es auch keinem etwas, wenn du sehr zuversichtlich bist, denn du erwartest etwas von Menschen, das du selber nicht mal bringst.


----------



## Verminaard (14. Dezember 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Zum X. Mal:
> 
> Es gibt kein geistiges Eigentum.
> 
> Jede _öffentliche_ Information gehört prinzipiell allen.


 
Quelle?
Oder nur deine Meinung?


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Dezember 2012)

Er hat schon mal erwähnt, dass es nur seine Meinung ist.


----------

